# من طعام وتعزية متجدد يوميا



## ق عادل (2 يناير 2010)

*الاسم الغالي 


اسمك دهنٌ مُهراقٌ، لذلك أحبتك العذارَى ( نش 1: 3 )



إن اسم ربنا المجيد المبارك والحلو «يسوع» هو ما يلذ للمؤمن الحقيقي التغني به والتحدث عنه، وكل حديث لا يدور حول هذا الاسم العجيب، لا يُشبع النفس بل يملأها كمدًا ويبوسة. نعم يا ربنا المعبود إن «إلى اسمك وإلى ذكرك شهوة النفس» ( إش 26: 8 ). فالتأمل ولو في قليل من كثير من البركات الغنية التي نلناها بواسطة هذا الاسم الجليل، يملأ قلوبنا فرحًا وألسنتنا ترنمًا لهذا الاسم الفريد، أو بالحري لشخصه المبارك، لأن اسمه هو ذاته الكريمة له المجد. 

فبهذا الاسم وحده نلنا خلاصًا كاملاً وأبديًا «ليس بأحدٍ غيره الخلاص. لأن ليس اسمٌ آخر تحت السماء، قد أُعطيَ بين الناس، به ينبغي أن نخلُص» ( أع 4: 12 ). 

وبهذا الاسم وعلى أساس عمله المبارك، أرسل الآب الروح القدس المعزي الذي يعلّمنا كل شيء، والذي يأخذ مما للمسيح ويُخبرنا. «وأما المعزي، الروح القدس، الذي سيُرسله الآب باسمي، فهو يعلمكم كل شيء» ( يو 14: 26 ). 

وبهذا الاسم وحده نقترب إلى عرش النعمة ونطلب من الله أبينا كل أعوازنا واحتياجاتنا، روحية كانت أو زمنية. «ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئًا باسمي فإني أفعله ... لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي ... الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم» ( يو 14: 13 ، 14؛ 15: 16؛ 16: 23). 

هذا ولنراعِ هذه الحقيقة العملية الهامة وهي أن كل أقوالنا وأفعالنا التي نعملها، يجب أن تكون لمجد ذلك الاسم الكريم «وكل ما عملتم بقولٍ أو فعلٍ، فاعملوا الكل باسم الرب يسوع، شاكرين الله والآب به» ( كو 3: 17 ). 


متى بهنام *


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

*
اسمك دهنٌ مُهراقٌ، لذلك أحبتك العذارَى 

( نش 1: 3 )


منتهى الشكر ليكم

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## ق عادل (2 يناير 2010)

شكرااا أخى عل  اهتمامك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## amselim (2 يناير 2010)

*لا اسم يحلو ذكرة      الا يسوع المسيح

كرروة انة كشذا        طيب يفيح*​
*ليباركك الرب

استمر فى مواضيعك البنائة*


----------



## ق عادل (2 يناير 2010)

شكرااا أخى عل  اهتمامك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ق عادل (2 يناير 2010)

شكرااا على اهتمامك بالمرور


----------



## ق عادل (3 يناير 2010)

*3/1/2010*

*آية المولد العذراوي 

 
ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية: ها العذراء تحبل وتلِد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل ( إش 7: 14 )



يُخطئ كثيرًا مَن يظن أن المسيح بمولده من عذراء يُشبه آدم في خلْقه. ففي الحقيقة إن الاختلاف هنا أكبر جدًا من المُشابهة. فالبعض يقول إن قدرة الله تجلَّت في خلق آدم بدون أبٍ وأمٍ، ثم في حواء التي خُلقت من أب وبدون أم، وأخيرًا في المسيح الذي وُلد من أمٍ بدون أب. لكن هذا الكلام غير صحيح بالمرة. فآدم مخلوق من الله خلقًا مباشرًا، وبالتالي فإنه ليس له أب أو أم. وبالنسبة لحواء فآدم لم يكن أبًا لها بل زوجها. والله لما خلق حواء من ضلعة أخذها من آدم، كان غرضه من ذلك توضيح نظرة الله المقدسة للزواج، وأنهما في نظر الله جسد واحد. لكن لا آدم ولا حواء وُلد، بل الله خلقهما «خلق الله الإنسان ... ذكرًا وأُنثى خلقهم» ( تك 1: 27 ). 

لكن بعد حادثة خلق آدم وحواء، فإن الله جعل طريقة الدخول إلى العالم هي طريقة واحدة، لا يمكن أن يحدث دخول إلى العالم بغيرها، وهي تزاوج رجل بامرأة. واستمر هذا الأمر آلافًا من السنين، فيها وُلد ملايين وبلايين البشر بهذه الطريقة الوحيدة. إلى أن جاء المسيح، فوُلد، ولكنه وُلد بطريقة مختلفة تمامًا عن سائر البشر. لماذا؟ ليس من سبب لذلك سوى أن المسيح مختلف عن كل البشر. ويمكن القول: إن آدم خُلق ولم يُولد، وكذلك حواء. أما المسيح فقد وُلِد ولكنه لم يُخلَق. 

وآدم قبل خلقه لم يكن له وجود، ولا حواء كانت موجودة قبل خلقها، لكن المسيح كان موجودًا قبل ولادته. لقد قال ـ تبارك اسمه: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» ( يو 8: 58 ). 

إذًا فمسألة الميلاد العذراوي، لها أبعاد تختلف عن مجرد قدرة الله، التي نحن نؤمن بها تمامًا، بل إنها تؤكد سمو شخص المسيح. فهذا العظيم عندما دخل إلى العالم، لم يدخل بالطريق الذي دخل منه سائر البشر. 

في المطارات ومحطات السكك الحديدية الكبرى، يكون هناك عادةً باب لا يُفتح إلا للملوك والعظماء دون جماهير البشر الآخرين. على أن الباب الذي دخل منه المسيح إلى العالم لم يُفتح ولا حتى للمشاهير والعظماء، ولا للرُسل أو الأنبياء، بل لشخص واحد في كل الكون، وذلك لأن المسيح ليس واحدة من زُمرة الأنبياء، بل هو يختلف اختلافًا جوهريًا وجذريًا عن سائر البشر، سواء في حقيقة شخصه، أو غرض مجيئه إلى العالم. 


يوسف رياض *


----------



## ق عادل (4 يناير 2010)

*4/1/2010*

*العمل العظيم 


إني عامل عملاً عظيمًا فلا أقدر أن أنزل. لماذا يُبطل العمل بينما أتركه وأنزل إليكما؟ ( نح 6: 3 )



أتى أعداء شعب الله باقتراح جديد يتسم بالرياء: «هلم نجتمع معًا في القرى في بقعة أُونو» ( نح 6: 2 ). إن بقعة أُونو (أو وادي الصُنَّاع ـ نحميا11: 35)، التي اختاروها كمكان للاجتماع، تُوحي بالمشاركة في العمل مع أعداء شعب الله. لكن هذا العرض قد رُفض. وما أجمل حيثية الرفض: «أنا عاملٌ عملاً عظيمًا فلا أقدر أن أنزل». وهي تذكّرنا بمَن هو أعظم من نحميا، وكان يعمل عملاً أعظم من عمل نحميا بما لا يُقاس، وتحدّوه لينزل من على الصليب ( مت 27: 42 )، ولكنه لم ينزل حتى أتمَّ العمل العظيم الذي به تمجد الله وخلُصنا نحن. أما العمل العظيم الذي كان نحميا يعمله، فهو بناء سور أورشليم المُنهدم. وسنتأمل في هذا العمل العظيم من عدّة زوايا، فهو أيضًا درس أدبي لكل خادم للمسيح: 

أولاً: العامل:«أنا عاملٌ». هو لا يلقي المسؤولية على آخر، لكنه يشعر أن الضرورة موضوعة عليه هو. عندما مسّت الجمرة شفتي إشعياء، قال على الفور: «هأنذا أرسلني» (إش6). فالخدمة تطوعية، وكل واحد بحسب ما أخذ موهبة يخدم بها بكل أمانة وإخلاص. 

ثانيًا: التوقيت: مستمر في العمل: لا يكفي أن أكون قد عملت في الماضي، بل إني مستمر وسأظل أعمل حتى أتمم بفرحٍ سعيي والخدمة التي أخذتها من الرب يسوع لأشهد ببشارة نعمة الله ( أع 20: 24 ). البعض يعيش على أمجاد الماضي، والبعض الآخر يعيش على آمال المستقبل، لكن علينا أن نستغل الفرصة الآن «هذا اليوم هو يوم بشارة ونحن ساكتون .. فهلم الآن .. نُخبر» (2مل7). 

ثالثًا: نوعية العمل: «عامل عملاً»، وليس قولاً أو كلامًا «لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان، بل بالعمل والحق!» ( 1يو 3: 18 ). كثير من المؤمنين يُحسنون فيما يتكلمون به فقط، لكنهم لا يفعلون شيئًا. لقد بنى نحميا السور ولم تبقَ فيه ثغرة. ما أعظم هذا العمل! إنه بناء! هل نحن نبني أم نهدم؟ ليحفظنا الرب من أن نكون معاول هدم بالنقد اللاذع، بالغيرة الجسدية، بتحطيم سُمعة الآخرين. 

رابعًا: صفة هذا العمل: «عظيمًا»: (1) لأنه أنقذ من حالة شر عظيم وعار. (2) لأن وراءه الإله العظيم. (3) لأنه نتج عنه فرح عظيم. فبعد أن أكملوا العمل، ذبحوا في ذلك اليوم ذبائح عظيمة وفرحوا لأن الرب أفرحهم فرحًا عظيمًا ( نح 12: 43 ). 


فهد حبيب *


----------



## ق عادل (5 يناير 2010)

*5/1/2010*

*حالة الانتظار 


ولما رجع يسوع قَبِلَهُ الجمع (بفرح) لأنهم كانوا جميعهم ينتظرونه ( لو 8: 40 )



كانت السفينة التي تشرَّفت بأن تحمل الرب يسوع وتلاميذه، تعبر بحر الجليل آتية من كورة الجدريين ووجهتها كفرناحوم. ترك الرب وراءه تلك الكورة التي أبغضت حضوره. كان قد شفى بينهم ذلك الرجل المجنون الذي ملأ رُعبه البلاد المجاورة ومع ذلك «طلب إليه كل جمهور كورة الجدريين أن يذهب عنهم» ( لو 8: 37 ). وإذ رجع عنهم كان يستقبله جمهور منتظر متعطش، اجتمعوا حول الشاطئ، كانوا يرسلون أبصارهم متفرسين في مياه البحيرة، يتلمسون رؤية السفينة القادمة. ربما اختلفت عواطف الأفراد وتنوعت بواعثهم واختلطت على كثرتها، إلا أنهم كانوا جميعًا في حالة انتظار، متعطشين بشوقٍ شديد إلى مجيء المسيح. 

وربنا آتٍ من الأعالي، وفي طريقه إلينا يمتحن ويفحص قلوب جميع الناس. فهناك فريق منهم يريد أن يبقى السيد بعيدًا عنهم نظير الجدريين. وهناك فريق آخر يتوقون بحرارة إلى مجيئه وإلى حضرته، ينتظرون إتمام وعده الكريم بالرجوع إليهم كما كان أهل كفرناحوم الذين قبلوه بفرح لأنهم كانوا ينتظرونه. 

وأي الفريقين له التقدير الخاص في قلب الرب؟ هل يستطيع الرب أن ينظر بفرح إلى أولئك الذين يماثلون الجدريين في أن يريدوه بعيدًا عنهم؟ ومن الجهة الأخرى ألا يغتبط إذ يرى أن هنالك فريقًا لا يستريحون ولا يشبعون حتى يكونوا حوله في حضرته؟ 

كان الجمع على البحر في حالة الانتظار والتلهف على ذلك الإنسان الكُفء لأن يوزع عليهم بركة الله. لم يكونوا متراخين متكاسلين، بل كانوا بالفعل منتظرين شخصه المحبوب. حرصوا على أن يكونوا السابقين في الترحيب بمَقدِمه، أحسوا بأنه جدير بلقائهم، لذلك هان عليهم الانتظار ولم تكن فترته سوى دقائق أو لحظات في نظرهم. 

وحتى ونحن في العالم، لا يزال إيماننا يسمع وقع أقدام الحبيب الذي يُخبر كل نفس منتظرة أن الرب قريب منا في حضوره المُبهج العظيم. وسيطلع علينا حبيبنا بطلعَته سريعًا، نازلاً من أوج السماء، وسنسمع كلنا، كشخص واحد، صوته العذب الجميل، وسنرى سريعًا وجهه الصبوح وثغره البسَّام، وسيأخذنا سريعًا إليه، ويُدخلنا إلى بيت خمره في الأعالي لنستريح إلى الأبد تحت علم محبته التي بلا حدود. «آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع». 


و.ج. هوكنج *


----------



## ق عادل (7 يناير 2010)

*7/1/2010*

*المجوس واللص التائب 


رأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه. فخرّوا وسجدوا له ( مت 2: 11 ) 
قال ليسوع: اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك ( لو 23: 42 )



نحن لا ندري عن يقين من أين عرف ذلك اللص التائب مسألة مُلك المسيح: هل هي تلك اللافتة التي وضعها بيلاطس كعنوان عِلته فوق رأسه على الصليب كنوع من التهكم؟ ربما يكون ذلك كذلك، فنحن نعرف أنه حتى غضب الإنسان يحمد الله، كما يقول المرنم في المزمور76: 10. والله قادر أن يرسل سهمًا مستقيمًا بقوس معوجة. وروح الله يقدر أن يستخدم أي شيء ليقود النفوس للخلاص. 

والواقع إننا نعجب كثيرًا بمشهدين تجلَّت فيهما بصيرة الإيمان النافذة بصورة تدعو للعجب. المشهد الأول عندما أتى المجوس من المشرق ليسجدوا للملك العظيم المولود، لكنهم لم يروا طفلاً تحوطه هالات المجد الأرضي ويقيم في قصرٍ عظيم، بل رأوا مولودًا متواضعًا في حضن امرأة بسيطة، في مكان بسيط. لكن إيمانهم اخترق حجاب الاتضاع ورأوا عظمة شخصه، فخرُّوا وسجدوا له، وقدموا له هداياهم: ذهبًا ولبانًا ومُرًا. وأما المشهد الثاني فهو مشهد اللص التائب فوق الصليب، والإيمان هنا أروع وأعجب، فهو لم يرَ مجرد طفل تحمله الأيدي، بل رأى شخصًا مرفوضًا مُعلقًا على صليب العار. لكن اللص رأى في ذلك المصلوب مسيح الله والملك الآتي عن قريب في ملكوته. ولقد كانت كلمات ذلك اللص للمسيح تمثل كلمات الاحترام الوحيدة التي وصلت آذان الرب بعد ساعات طويلة فيها سمع المسيح من كلمات الهُزء والتعيير والشتيمة ما يجلّ عن الحصر. 

ونحن نعرف أن المسيح، في صباح ذلك اليوم، عندما سأله هيرودس الملك بكلام كثير لم يُجِبه بشيء، ولما سأله بيلاطس لم يُجِبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة حتى تعجَّب الوالي جدًا. بل بعدما عُلق على الصليب أيضًا، عندما عيَّره رؤساء الكهنة وجدَّف عليه المجتازون، لم يرُّد على تعييرهم وتجديفهم. لكنه أجاب نداء ذلك اللص، وصرخة ذلك الخاطئ المستغيث. لقد وصل نداء ذلك اللص في الحال إلى أُذن المسيح وإلى قلبه، فقال له الرب: «الحق أقول لك: إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس». 


جاءَنا طفلاً في مِذود   سائرًا إلى الصليبْ  
بهِ تمَّ كلُّ موعِدْ   أكملَ الفِدَا العجيبْ  
فهلُمَّ بالسجودِ   بخُشُوعٍ مُستديمْ  
قدِّسوا ربَّ الجُنودِ   فهوَ السيدُ العظيمْ  


يوسف رياض *


----------



## ق عادل (8 يناير 2010)

*8/1/2010*

السامري الصالح 


[q-bible]ولكن سامريًا مُسافرًا جاء إليه، ولما رآه تحنن، فتقدَّم وضَمَد جراحاته، وصبَّ عليها زيتًا وخمرًا، وأركبه على دابته ( لو 10: 33 ، 34)
 [/q-bible]


لقد وصل الإنسان إلى حالة الخراب إذ نزل من حضرة الله ووقع تحت سلطان العدو، وأصبح فريسة لإبليس وعبدًا للخطية وخاضعًا لحكم الموت، ولم يكن لحالته من علاج بالنسبة إلى ذاته. ولكن شكرًا لله، فقد أتى السامري الصالح ونزل إلى حالته التعيسة؛ ابن الله جاء إلينا من مجده الأسنى مقرّ سُكناه الأزلي، ونزل إلى العالم ليعالج بؤسنا ويحمل ذنبنا، ويقبل غضب الله بالنيابة عنا. عمل كل هذا أيها القارئ العزيز تبيانًا لمحبته وحنانه علينا. لقد «تحنَّن» ونزل ليضمد جراحنا، ويصب من خمر وزيت نعمته في نفوسنا، ويشفينا ويباركنا ويضعنا في مركزه بحسب تلك القوة عينها التي وضعته في مركزنا. وهكذا يسد كل أعوازنا إلى ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي يجمعنا فيه بشخصه المبارك إلى الأبد. 

«جاء إليه» حيث هو. لا إلى نصف الطريق، ولا إلى تسعة أعشارها، بل إلى نهايتها. «ولما رآه» ماذا عمل؟ هل جاز مُقابِلهُ مشمئزًا من منظره، يائسًا من إصلاحه؟ كلا، بل تحرك قلبه الرقيق بالحنو والعطف، غير مهتم بمَن هو ـ يهودي أو أممي، لأن ينبوع ذلك القلب المُحب كان فائضًا بالنعمة، مبتهجًا بتقديم الخدمة لسد جميع أعواز البشر، ولم يكن حنوه بالكلام واللسان، ولم يكن ليعبِّر عن حنوه بألفاظ فارغة ثم يعبر ويمضي. بل كان حنوه حقيقيًا عمليًا، «فتقدم» لماذا؟ لكي يسد كل عَوَز ولا يتركه حتى يوصله إلى مركز الأمان والسلام والبركة. 

ولم يكن هذا الكل. لم يكتفِ السامري الصالح بسد أعواز الجريح الحاضرة، ولكن قبل أن يتركه، قال هذه الكلمات الحلوة: «اعتنِ به». يا لها من نعمة تُذيب قلب ذلك المسكين، نعمة غنية صادرة من شخص غريب لا تربطه به بحسب الطبيعة علامة صُلح وسلام. 

وفي النهاية نسمعه يقول: «عند رجوعي»، فيوقظ في القلب بهذه الكلمات الأخيرة رجاءً مباركًا برؤيته مرة ثانية. يا لها من صورة جميلة توضح لنا قصة الرب يسوع الحلوة الذي من عطفه وحنانه نظر إلينا في بؤسنا وشقائنا، فأتى إلينا في صورة إنسان، صائرًا في شبه الناس الخطاة، مولودًا من أمرأة تحت الناموس، وعاش عيشة طاهرة وأتم خدمة كاملة مدة ثلاث وثلاثين سنة، وأخيرًا مات على الصليب كفارة عن الخطية لكي يكون الله بارًا ويُبرر كل خاطئ مسكين يؤمن ويتكل على المسيح. 


بللت


----------



## ق عادل (14 يناير 2010)

*14/1/2010*

ملكة سَبَا والخصي الحبشي (1) 


وسمعت ملكة سبا بخبر سليمان لمجد الرب، فأتت لتمتحنه بمسائل ( 1مل 10: 1 )
رجلٌ حبشي خصي.. كان قد جاء إلى أورشليم ليسجد  


( أع 8: 27 ) 

في ملكة سَبَا وفي الخصي الحبشي اللذين ينتميان، في الغالب، إلى بلد واحد، ولو أنهما في زمانين مُتباعدين، نجد عدم شبع القلب البشري في أفخر أمور هذا العالم ما دام ينقصه شخص المسيح، إنما الشبع والامتلاء فيه وحده تبارك اسمه الكريم، سواء عرفناه في النعمة أو في المجد. 

كانت ملكة سَبَا تتقلد كل الجلال الملكي، وتحوطها أبهة المُلك من كل جانب، وكل مسرات بني البشر طوع أمرها وفي متناول يدها. وواضح أنه كان لها من الصحة والعافية ما يمكنها من التمتع بها جميعًا. كان العالم في خدمتها، ولكن عجز العالم عن أن يُشبع نفسها وإذا بقلبها جوعان وظمآن، يطلب ريًا وراحة من جهة أمور تساوره، ولم تجد ريّها أو راحتها في قصرها الملكي، فتحملت مشاق رحلة طويلة من أقصى الأرض إلى أورشليم، لأنها سمعت بخبر سليمان ”لمجد الرب“ أو ”من جهة اسم الرب“. وجاءت أورشليم وهناك وجدت أكثر جدًا من كل ما سمعته وتوقعته. لقد شبعت روحها ورأت عيناها في كل شيء هناك ما مَلك عليها مشاعرها وملأ نفسها بفرحٍ لا يُنطق به ومجيد لأن مجد الرب كان هناك لامعًا ومُنيرًا في سليمان الذي كان ظلاً له في مدينة الملك العظيم، التي كانت ”سماء تحت السماوات“. لم يستطع العالم أن يُشبع أشواق قلبها، لكن الرب الآن ملأه فرحًا فائضًا، ورأت في هذا مكسبًا يفوق الذهب والفضة، وأفضل من طيبات الأرض كلها. وإذ أُجيب على كل مسائلها، فرحت نفسها، وارتاحت عينها إلى كل مناظر المجد ـ مجد الله ـ فقدمت ذهبها وأطيابها وحجارتها الكريمة وغنى مملكتها كذبيحة شكر متواضعة. 

وهناك فرق بين ملكة سبا والخصي الحبشي؛ فالمسيح في المجد هو الذي استُعلن للملكة، والمسيح في نعمته وتواضعه هو الذي استُعلن للخصي. سليمان أظهر لها المَلك في جماله، وإشعياء كرز بالخروف المذبوح. ولكن لا فرق. كلاهما شبع وارتوى وفاض. إن المسيح في تدبير النعمة الحاضر ـ تدبير الخلاص المختوم بالدم ـ يعطي شبعًا وسلامًا للخاطئ. والمسيح في مظهر أمجاده المَلكية العتيدة، سيُشبع ويُبهج أُمم العالم وكل خليقة الله. هو هو المسيح، سواء كان كحَمَل الله على المذبح، أو كملك المجد على العرش. فيه شبع وكفاية للكل «مجدٌ وجلالٌ قدامه ... العز والجمال في مقدسه» ( مز 96: 6 ). 


بللت


----------



## ق عادل (15 يناير 2010)

*15/1/2010*

الله صالح للكل 


إنه يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويُمطِر على الأبرار والظالمين ( مت 5: 45 )
 

الحقيقة أننا كمؤمنين نتعلَّم الصلاح من إلهنا وأبينا. فالصلاح ليس صفة أصيلة فينا، بل هو صفة مُكتسَبة، أما هو فمتفرِّد في الصلاح كما في باقي الصفات. وهو لا يمكن أن ينقص في صلاحه عما هو عليه، ولا يمكن أن يزيد شيئًا في صلاحه. هو نبع الصلاح، ودائم الصلاح، وكُلي الصلاح، ومُطلق الصلاح. 

ويمكن القول إن الصلاح هو نشاط إيجابي لخير الآخرين. اعتبره بعضهم أنه يعني الكَرَم والسخاء. ومن رومية5: 7 نفهم أن هناك فرقًا بين البار والصالح. فالبار هو مَن يعمل الصواب، والصالح هو الذي يعمل الخير. ويمكن أن نُشبِّه الشخص الذي يُظهر الصلاح بينبوع الماء الذي يظل يتدفق ليلاً ونهارًا بدون توقف، سواء كان هناك مَن يستحق الماء الذي يقدمه أم لا، ولذلك فإن المسيح عندما حدَّثنا عن أبينا الذي في السماوات قال: «فإنه يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويُمطر على الأبرار والظالمين» ( مت 5: 45 ). أي أنه يعطي، بغض النظر عن أي شيء آخر. 

وعن صلاح الله المتجه نحو جميع الناس، قال عبد الرب داود: «ما أكرم رحمتك يا الله! فبنو البشر في ظل جناحيك يحتمون» ( مز 36: 7 ). بل إن صلاح الله تنعَم به كل المخلوقات. وصلاحه يجعله يتصرف بكل الجود تُجاه الجميع. ما أرق قلبه! وما أروع تعاطفه! إن الله بطبيعته يريد أن يبارك الجميع، وهو يجد لذة مقدسة في أن يُسعد خلائقه. في هذا يقول المرنم: «أعين الكل إياك تترجَّى، وأنت تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه. تفتح يدك فتُشبع كل حي رضىً» ( مز 145: 15 ، 16)، وعبارة «الكل» و«كل حي»، تتضمن كل الخلائق العاقلة وغير العاقلة أيضًا (ارجع إلى يون4: 10، 11). 

ولأن الله صالح، فهو لا يمكن أن يقف موقف اللامُبالاة تجاه أحزان خليقته. كثيرًا ما كان هذا موقفنا نحن، لكننا نؤكد أن الله لا يجد لذة في دموع بني البشر. وإذًا فلماذا أتى ابن الله من عليائه؟ لقد أتى إلى الأرض وبكى فيها، ليجفف وإلى الأبد ينبوع دموع البشر. أتى وأثكل أمه لكي يُدخل العزاء في قلوب كل الثكالى، لقد «قُطع وليس له»، لكي يعالج جروح مَنْ فقدوا أي شيء! 


يوسف رياض


----------



## ق عادل (16 يناير 2010)

*16/1/2010*

لهج على لهج 


طوبى للرجل الذي ... في ناموس الرب مسرته، وفي ناموسه يلهج نهارًا وليلاً، فيكون كشجرة مغروسة عند مجاري المياه، التي تعطي ثمرها في أوانه ( مز 1: 1 - 3)



قيل عن الرجل المطوَّب في المزمور الأول، إنه رجل يلهج في ناموس الرب «نهارًا وليلاً»، ونحن نُسائل أنفسنا: كم من المسيحيين يا ترى في أيامنا هذه يدركون معنى اللهج حتى في ضوء النهار، دَعك من ساعات التيقظ في الليل؟ 

إن لهج الإنسان هو فهرسه الروحي الذي يدل على حالته، كما لكل كتاب فهرس يدل على محتوياته. ففي أي شيء أنت تلهج؟ اسأل نفسك هذا السؤال فتجد في الجواب النبأ الأكيد عن حالتك بالتمام. 

وما هو اللهج؟ هو مُناجاة النفس، بل قُل هو الجهاز الهضمي للعقل، فبواسطته يتحول الحق الإلهي إلى غذاء روحي ينعش النفس. إنه يساعد الذاكرة على استذكار جواهر الحق الإلهي المكنوزة في مستودع القلب، فإذا لم تكن في نمو مستمر، فذلك راجع لعدم وجود الغذاء، وكيف يتوفر الغذاء إذا لم يكن جهاز هضمي؟ هذه حقيقة لا تقبل الجَدَل. والواقع أننا نجد أن أولئك الذين قد أصبحت أفكارهم محصورة في الأشياء الروحية هم وحدهم الذين يختبرون قوة هذه الأشياء في حياتهم. إن كثير من الوعظ والتعليم في أيامنا هذه يذهب هباءً منثورًا، ذلك لأن الناس لا يجعلون أفكارهم تتغذى بكلمة الله، كما أنهم ليسوا كذلك الرجل الذي يصفه صاحب المزمور بأنه «كشجرة مغروسة عند مجاري المياه». 

وإذا كنا نرغب في أن نكون كالشجر، علينا أن ننمو في كِلا الجانبين. فالشجرة تُرسل جذعها القوي إلى الفضاء فيجد الناس من فروعها المورقة ظلاً، ومن أزهارها جمالاً، ومن ثمرها شِبعًا لنفوسهم. ولكن لا يمكن أن يتم هذا النمو الخارجي إن لم يكن هناك نموًا نظيره في الأعماق. هذا هو السر في نمو الشجرة. فماذا نحن فاعلون؟ يجب بل يتحتم أن تكون لنا تلك الحياة السرية غير المنظورة، فهي بمثابة الجذور التي منها تتغذى النفس. يجب أن يكون هناك تأمل عميق يصل إلى قرار حق الله ويستمد منه ماء الحياة. فكما أن كل العُصارة الموجودة في الشجرة مُستمدة من جذورها، هكذا قوة المسيحي الروحية وثمرها تتوقف بجملتها على ما لديه من قوة لامتصاص عناصر الحياة الجديدة بواسطة الشركة مع سيده والتأمل العميق في كلمته الحية. 

فما أسعد تلك النفس التي تخلو مع سيدها لاهجة في كلمته موجهة أفكارها إلى العَلاء، فتكون له كملائكة تصعد وتنزل حاملة التعزية والقوة، كما كانت سُلّم يعقوب في وسط البرية القحلاء. 


سبرجن


----------



## ق عادل (17 يناير 2010)

*17/1/2010*

أحزان الصليب 


فإن المسيح أيضًا تألم مرةً واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يقرِّبنا إلى الله ( 1بط 3: 18 )



يا عجبًا! الابن الذي به عمل العالمين، حَمَل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، رئيس الحياة قُتل، البار أُحصى مع أثمة وشفع في المذنبين. ابن العلي نزل إلى أقسام الأرض السُفلى. الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب أُخذ بأيدي أثمة وصُلب وقُتل. رب المجد حلَّ على الأرض وعُلِّق على خشبة. عبد الرب البار، مختاره الذي سُرت به نفسه تُرك وهو يعاني الآلام المُبرحة وشدة الأوجاع التي أدَّت به إلى الصراخ «إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟». يا للكمال غير المحدود الذي اجتمع في الصليب! يا لدروس النعمة السامية والقداسة والبر والحق والسلام التي أُعطيت لتعليمنا! 

يا للكرب! يا للآلام! يا للخزي! بل يا للهول لِما اجتاز فيه عمانوئيلنا المعبود متألمًا لأجل خطايانا تحت دينونة الله العادلة! أي إنسان، بل أي ملاك في مقدوره أن يدرك، بل أن ينطق بملء معنى هذه الأحزان التي لا يُسبَر غورها، والآلام التي لا يُدرَك قرارها أو يوصَل إلى أعماق أعماقها! وأي مخلوق يستطيع أن يعبر المياه التي دخلت إلى نفسه، وأي فكر يدرك كنه ما اجتاز فيه إرضاءً لمطاليب عدل الله وإيفاءً لحقوقه تبارك اسمه! مكتوب: «حَمَل خطايانا»، «تألم لأجل الخطايا»، «مات لأجل خطايانا حسب الكتب». حقًا إن عمل المسيح الكفاري لا يدركه مخلوق كائنًا مَنْ كان، فهل يدرك المحدود غير المحدود؟ ونعلم لتعزيتنا أنه شرب الكأس المملوءة بدينونة الله ضد الخطية، تلك الكأس التي لما ألقت بظلها من بعيد، جعلت «عرقه كقطرات دمٍ على الأرض». فليت شعري ماذا كان حزنه وألمه لما «سُرّ (الرب) بأن يسحقه بالحَزَن. إن جَعَل نفسه ذبيحة إثم»! 

يا تُرى، ماذا كان تأثير الألم في نفسه؟ يا لعظمة عمل الصليب لا سيما إن تأملنا في بعض نتائجه! أ لم يحب المسيح الكنيسة وأسلَم نفسه لأجلها؟ أ لم يَمُت عن أُمة إسرائيل؟ ستبطل أنّات الخليقة ويؤتى بها إلى حرية مجد أولاد الله بناء على موت الصليب. سترنم الخليقة في المستقبل، لأنه صنع صُلحًا بدم صليبه ليصالح الكل لنفسه، ما على الأرض وما في السماوات. وستكون السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة التي يسكن فيها البر شاهدتين إلى الأبد على أن يسوع كان حَمَل الله الذي رفع خطية العالم. 


تشارلس ستانلي


----------



## ق عادل (19 يناير 2010)

*19/1/2010*

أسرع يا حبيبي 


أيتها الجالسة في الجنات، الأصحاب يسمعون صوتك، فاسمعيني. أُهرب يا حبيبي، وكن كالظبي أو كغُفر الأيائل على جبال الأطياب ( نش 8: 13 ، 14)



العروس تُرى هنا جالسة «في الجنات»، فهي ليست بعد في البرية، ولكنها تهنأ بالامتيازات المباركة في جو الغبطة والابتهاج، وهناك يسمع الأصحاب صوتها «الأصحاب يسمعون صوتكِ»، وكلمة الرب الأخيرة «أسمعيني» لها أهميتها، فقد نكون متمتعين بغبطة الوجود «في الجنَّات» في صفاء وسلام، وقد نتحدث كثيرًا إلى إخوتنا ”الأصحاب“ بكلام مفيد ونافع للبُنيان، ولكن هل نحن نُعني بالكلام مع الحبيب وبالتحدث إليه شخصيًا؟ 

هذه هي آخر كلمة يوجهها هو إلى العروس في هذا السفر «فأسمعيني» ليذكّرها ويذكّرنا بإنه وإن كان الكلام مع الأصحاب حسنًا، إلا أن الكلام معه أحسن وألزم بما لا يُقاس. 

وهوذا هي تلبي نداءه وتُسمعه صوتها إذ تدعوه قائلة: «أُهرُب (أو أسرع Haste) يا حبيبي»، فهو لا يزال غائبًا، وهي تشتاق إلى مجيئه. ولغة العروس هذه يوافقها تمامًا قول العهد الجديد «والروح والعروس يقولان: تعال!» ( رؤ 22: 17 ). إنها تريد أن يأتي سريعًا لتراه «كما هو» ولكي تكون معه «كل حين»، وإنه بمجيئه سيُلاشي عناء البرية الموحشة ومشقاتها. نعم إن مجيئه سيغير المشهد الحاضر الملطَّخ بالخطية والمليء بالأشواك، وعندئذٍ ستملأ رائحة الأطياب، المنسكبة على قدميه، المسكونة بأسرها، وستكون الأرض عندئذٍ لمسرة خالقها وسينتشر العبيق العَطِر من «جبال الأطياب». هذا بلا ريب هو منظر المُلك الألفي البهيج الذي فيه سيكون لعروس الحَمَل أقرب مكان في قلب عريسها، وسيكون العريس المبارك مجد وإكليل ذلك العصر الذهبي السعيد. 

وكم هو جميل أن هذا السفر النفيس يترك في ختامه أعظم أثر في نفوسنا إذ يضع أمامنا مجيء ربنا المبارك، فإن غاية الروح القدس في ختام هذا السفر، هو أن تكون قلوبنا مُهيأة ومستعدة ومتشوقة إلى مجيء المسيح فتدعوه برغبة صادقة: «أُهرب (أسرع) يا حبيبي». ولقد كانت آخر كلمة للمسيح ـ له المجد ـ على صفحات الوحي المقدس هي: «نعم! أنا آتي سريعًا»، فليتنا نقول بحق، ومن كل القلب: «آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع». 


ونحنُ بالروحِ نقول ربنا يسوع تعالْ 
نعم آمين فتعَالْ أنجز لنا صِدقَ المقالْ 


متى بهنام


----------



## ق عادل (20 يناير 2010)

*20/1/2010*

قَتلَ أم خَرجَ؟ 


فخرج قايين من لَدُن الرب، وسكن في أرض نود شرقي عَدن ( تك 4: 16 )



لقد خرج القاتل من لَدُن الرب وبِئس المصير. وأقول بئس المصير، هل لأنه قتل؟ كلاَّ بل لأنه خرج. لماذا؟ أُجيبك بأن كثيرين من القاتلين أو الفاسقين أو السارقين بعد أن تلطَّخ جبينُهم بأسوَد وصمات العار، وبعد أن ذاع صيتُ شرِهم أو أخذوا يمارسونَه في خبثٍ واستتار، عادوا نادمين آسفين، لا إلى ”حقل دمَاَ“ كيهوذا، حيث قاده الفشل حتى إلى الانتحار، بل إلى حضن الغافر والواعد بأن ينسى شرَ ما مضى، حيث يتدفق الحبُ أنهار، وغَدَت صفحة الحياة الماضية كسُحُبٍ كثيفةٍ وكغيمٍ ثقيلٍ وقد انقَشَعَ غِبَّ الأمطار، فبَدَت صفحة الحياة الجديدة كالسماء الصافية التي في أثيرها يُستنشَق عبير حياة الأبرار. أ لم تشهد عن هذه الحقيقة الملاءة المربوطة بالأربعة أطرافٍ، والمُدلاة على الأرض، ولكنها نازلة من السماء (أع10)؟ ألا نرى في الوحوش والزَّحافات؛ شاول والسامرية، بل وأشر الأشرار؟ أوَ لَيست هذه الحقيقة التي وضعها بولس أمام مؤمني كورنثوس، والتي من شأنها أن تقود القلب للشكر والامتنان؟ فما هي؟ «… لا تضلوا: لا زناةٌ ولا عَبَدةُ أوثانٍ ولا فاسقون … ولا شتَّامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله» ( 1كو 6: 9 ، 10). وهل هذا يجعل القلب يشكر مُمتننًا؟ كلاَّ يا عزيزي، فهذه القائمة السوداء، لمجرد ذكرها فقط، يتأكد الإنسان من شدة قبحِهِ، وقتام مصيرهِ، ولكنَّ الرسول يستطرد: «وهكذا كان أناسٌ منكم، لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا» ( 1كو 6: 11 ). لقد خرج القاتل من لَدُن الرب دون أن يخرَّ نادمًا عند رجليه، ويتوسل طالبًا فيض رحمتِهِ، فلو كان قد فعل كذلك لَمَا كان قد خرَجَ. ولكن إلى أين خَرَج؟ إلى أرض نود وتعني التيه والضلال. فبينما نسمع سعداء الحظ، الذين نالوا باسم الرب يسوع غفران الخطايا، ينشدون: «فهناك أيضًا تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك» (مزمور 139: 10) وأيضًا: «يرُّد نفسي، يهديني إلى سُبُلِ البرِّ من أجل اسمه» (مزمور 23: 3) وأيضًا: «… هو يهدينا حتى إلى الموت» (مزمور 48: 14)، فها نحن نرى الذين خرجوا من لدنهِ في التيهان والحيرة حاضرًا وأبديًا … فهل تُقبِل إلى المسيح؟ 




أنت غريق اليأسِ ترجو النجاة 

أسرع ففادي النفسِ يدعو الخطاة 




بطرس نبيل


----------



## ق عادل (21 يناير 2010)

*21/1/2010*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هامان ومردخاي 

فأخذ هامان اللباس والفرس وألبسَ مردخاي وأركبه في ساحة المدينة، ونادى قدامه: هكذا يُصنع للرجل الذي يُسرُّ الملك بأن يُكرمه ( أس 6: 11 )



مَن كان يظن ويحسب أن أشرف قطب في مملكة أحشويرش؛ سليل بيت أجاج، يضطر صاغرًا أن يقف في خدمة ذلك اليهودي المسكين الذليل. حقًا إن يد القدير في الأمر، ومَن ذا الذي ينكر هذا الحق الصريح إلا الكافر والمُلحد والعقلي. 

ولنتأمل لحيظة في كبرياء هامان ذلك العاتي، الذي رغم مجده وغناه وسؤدده، قد انجرح قلبه في أمر ضعيف لا يليق بعقل كبير أن يفكر فيه أو قلب مستقيم أن يتأمله. إن عِلة بؤسه وشقائه كانت في رفض مردخاي أن يسجد له. فمع أن الملك قد ائتمنه كثيرًا، وجعله من أقرب المقرَّبين إلى العرش، ورغمًا عن ثروته ومركزه الملوكي، قال لزوجته: «وكل هذا لا يساوي عندي شيئًا كلما أرى مردخاي اليهودي جالسًا في باب الملك» ( أس 5: 13 ). تعسًا لك أيها الإنسان، فقد أوتيت أسمى المراكز، والغنى الوفير، وأوسع الدوائر نفوذًا، وأشرف الألقاب، وحُزت الرضا الملوكي، ومع ذلك فكل هذا لا يساوي شيئًا لأن إنسانًا يهوديًا مسكينًا رفض السجود لك! هذا هو القلب البشري، وهذا هو الإنسان، وهذا هو العالم! 

«قبل الكسر الكبرياء، وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح» ( أم 16: 18 )، ولنا في هامان البرهان على هذا. فتراه بينما يتسامى في مطامعه ويحلِّق فوق قمة مطامحه، نرى عناية الله المنتقمة تلزمه بأن يعِدّ لمردخاي سبيل النصر على أحسن أسلوب، ويهيء الخشبة لنفسه، وترغمه أن يخدم إنسانًا كان مجرد مثوله أمام عينيه سبب مرارة لحياة عظمته وأبهته، وتجعل الخشبة التي أعدها لإماتة فريسته المقصودة، تُستخدم في إعدامه. 

ولنسأل ما السبب الذي حمل مردخاي أن يأبى السجود لهامان؟ أمَا كان يُحسب منه هذا عنادًا أعمى في رفضه تقديم الكرامة المطلوبة لأكبر شريف وأسمى موظف؟ إن رفضه لم يكن عنادًا. صحيح أن هامان أسمى موظف في بلاط أحشويرش، ولكنه كان أعظم عدو للرب وعدو لليهود. قد كان من نسل عماليق الذي جاء عنه: «للرب حربٌ مع عماليق من دورٍ إلى دورٍ» ( خر 17: 16 ). فكيف يستطيع ابن حقيقي لإبراهيم أن يسجد لإنسان هو ويهوه في حرب عوان؟ هيهات هيهات، فقد ساغ لمردخاي أن يخلِّص حياة أحشويرش، إلا أنه لا يسجد للعماليقي، وكيهودي أمين صار قريبًا من إله آبائه، ولم يقبل أن يقدم التحية والإجلال لنسل عماليق. 


ماكنتوش


----------



## ق عادل (22 يناير 2010)

*22/1/2010*

نعمة الله ونذر يعقوب 


ونذرَ يعقوب نذرًا قائلاً: إن كان الله معي، وحفظني ... وأعطاني خبزًا ... وثيابًا ... ورجعت بسلام ... يكون الرب لي إلهًا ( تك 28: 20 ، 21)



رغم الإعلانات الثمينة التي نطق بها الرب ليعقوب ( تك 28: 13 - 15)، لكننا نجد يعقوب هو يعقوب. ويجب أن نعرف أنه لا توجد نقلة فجائية أو قفزات في حياة المؤمن، وإنما نمو تدريجي يستمر مع الأيام. 

لم يستَفِد يعقوب من مواعيد النعمة غير المشروطة التي أكدها له الرب، وأدخل نفسه طرفًا في القصة، وبدأ يشترط على الله. فالإنسان يرفض النعمة المجانية ويميل إلى مبدأ الأعمال، ولا يقتنع بعجزه وفشله وعدم استحقاقه. وهذا ما حدث في المسيحية التي تحولت عن إنجيل نعمة الله إلى مبدأ الناموس والأعمال والاستحقاق. 

وفي نذر يعقوب نرى تفاهة وضحالة تفكير الإنسان، ونرى أنه بطيء الفهم والإيمان بما تكلم به الرب. فبعد أن قال له الرب: «وها أنا معك (وليس سأكون معك)، وأحفظك حيثما تذهب ....»، نجده يقول: «إن كان الله معي، وحفظني في هذا الطريق ...». وبينما كان الرب يفكِّر بالخير الكثير ليعقوب ويحدِّثه عن الميراث الواسع، والنسل الكثير، وأن منه سيأتي المسيح، كانت أقصى أماني يعقوب أن يعطيه الرب خبزًا ليأكل وثيابًا ليلبس، ويُرجعه بسلام إلى بيت أبيه. 

كان الابن الضال في الكورة البعيدة يفكِّر في الأَجرى الذين يفضل عنهم الخبز في بيت أبيه، وهو يهلك جوعًا، بينما كان الأب يفكِّر له في الحُلَّة الأولى والخاتم والحذاء والعجل المُسمَّن. فيا لسمو أفكار الله من نحو الإنسان المسكين! ويا لتفاهة تقكير الإنسان! 

لقد قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه: «لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون، ولا للجسد بما تلبَسون. الحياة أفضل من الطعام، والجسد أفضل من اللباس» ( لو 12: 22 ، 23). والذي أعطى الحياة سيعطي قوت الحياة، والذي أعطى الجسد سيعطي ما يكسو هذا الجسد. والذي يكسو الزهور ويُحيي الطيور، كيف ينسانا؟! 

«إن كان ... يكون الرب لي إلهًا». ويا للعجب! وحتى يتحقق كل هذا، مَنْ هو إلهك؟ وهل عندك بديل أفضل من الرب تتخذه إلهك يا يعقوب؟! 

«وكل ما تعطيني فإني أُعشِّره لك». لقد نَذَر ووعد بذلك، لكنه لم ينفذ ونسيَ هذه الوعود. الله التزم بكل ما قاله، لكن يعقوب لم يلتزم بشيء مما قال. ولكن هل ندم الرب وغضب على يعقوب؟ كلا. إنه إله كل نعمة. 


محب نصيف


----------



## ق عادل (23 يناير 2010)

*23/1/2010*

علّية صغيرة 

شعلى الحائط صغيرة ونضع له هناك سريرًا وخوانًا وكرسيًا ومنارة، حتى إذا جاء إلينا يميل إليها ( 2مل 4: 8 - 10)



إن فطنة هذه الشونمية العظيمة أعطتها رؤية لعمل ما يُلائم وجود رجل الله في أيام كتلك التي كانت تعيش فيها. لقد أرادت أن تعمل «علَِّية .. صغيرة». واليوم عندما تجاهد المسيحية الاسمية لتكون عظيمة، لنتذكَّر أن وجود الرب يتناسب أدبيًا مع «علِّية صغيرة». ليس المقصود بهذا: الانقسام والطائفية، بل باعتبار أنه «يوم الأمور الصغيرة». ونلاحظ أن مكان العلّية كان «على الحائط». إن الشهادة للرب يسوع الذي في الوسط، سواء في أيام الخمسين الساطعة، أو فيما بعد، حينما وعظ الرسول بولس في «علِّية»، نجدها دائمًا في انفصال عن العالم ( أع 1: 13 ؛ 20: 8). 

هذه العلّية كانت مفروشة بأربعة أشياء جميلة تتناسب في المبدأ مع وجود «رجل الله»، وتمثل كل ما هو لازم لرجل منفصل عن العالم، وقلبه مرتبط بالسماء. أولاً: السرير؛ المكان الذي يجد فيه رجل الله راحته. أَ فلا يُريح قلوبنا أن نعرف أن الرب يسوع يجد اليوم راحته حتى في ”الاثنين أو الثلاثة“ المجتمعين منفردين إلى اسمه الغالي؟ 

ولقد كان في العلّية أيضًا «خوانًا (منضدة)» حيث الاستمتاع بالشركة مع رجل الله مع الاحتفاظ بكل سلطاته (الكرسي). وجيد أن نتذكَّر أنه بالرغم من أن اليوم هو زمن إخفاق شديد في المسيحية، إلا أن سلطة الرب المُطلقة لم تتغير، وكذلك قيمة الشركة معه. 

لقد تمم الكرسي (السلطان والسيادة والربوبية)، والمنارة (الشهادة)، فرش العلّية البسيط التي في شونم. في برغامس ( رؤ 2: 12 - 17) كان يجب أن سلطان المسيح يسود، لكن الشيطان تمكَّن من الدخول، فكانت تعاليم بلعام والنيقولاويين الشريرة تُذاع هناك. لكن يا له من أمر مُعزِ أن نجد أنه بالرغم من الفساد التعليمي الطاغي اليوم، إلا أنه تبقى «علّية صغيرة» بها ”منارة“ و”كرسي“ للرب يسوع الذي يُستعلن لخاصته بروحه وبفكره وبحقه. فكانت نتيجة إعداد هذه العلّية الصغيرة في أيام الشونمية، هي أنه كلما عبرَ رجل الله وجد مكانًا مناسبًا أدبيًا ـ من كل وجه ـ لوجوده هناك. وإذا جاء إلى هناك مال إلى العلّية ووجد راحته إذ «اضطجع فيها». وكم هو غالٍ على قلوبنا أن نجد في أيام كالتي نعيش فيها، مؤمنين كالشونمية ما زالوا يختبروا أفراح وجود «رجل الله»؛ ربنا المعبود يسوع المسيح معنا في «العلّية الصغيرة». 


د. ن


----------



## ق عادل (23 يناير 2010)

امرأة عظيمة .. قالت لرجلها: ... نعمل علّية على الحائط صغيرة ونضع له هناك سريرًا وخوانًا وكرسيًا ومنارة، حتى إذا جاء إلينا يميل إليها ( 2مل 4: 8 - 10)


----------



## ق عادل (24 يناير 2010)

*24/1/2010*

الله كلَّمنا في ابنه 


الله، بعدما كلَّم الآباء بالأنبياء قديمًا، بأنواعٍ وطرقٍ كثيرة، كلَّمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه ( عب 1: 1 ، 2)



يا لروعة وجلال هذا الإعلان: «الله تكلم»، أي نعم. إن إلهًا حيًا، إلهًا مُحبًا، لا بد أن يتكلم. لقد انتهى وقت الإعلان الجزئي الناقص الوقتي، وصار الله يكلمنا بطريقة أخرى أمجد وأعظم: «كلَّمنا في ابنه». وهكذا، أيها الإخوة الأحباء، نرقى إلى الحق العجيب وهو أن يسوع، ابن الله، ليس فقط يعلن لنا رسالة الآب، بل هو نفسه رسالة الآب. كل ما عند الله ليقوله لنا هو يسوع. جميع أفكار الله وهبات الله ومواعيد الله ومشورات الله هي في يسوع. 

هو النور، والسلام، والحياة، والطريق، والغاية والغرض. إن «الابن الوحيد» كما يقول يوحنا: «الذي هو في حضن الآب»، الذي هو كنزه ولذَّته وموضوع محبته، الأزلي الذي كان سروره منذ الأزل؛ يشاطره كل أفكاره ومشوراته. هذا الابن الحبيب ـ حبيب الله ـ هو بكل تأكيد الرسول الحقيقي الذي يستطيع أن يعلن لنا كل سرائر قلب الآب، ويُخبرنا بكامل مشورته وكل مقاصد نعمته. أي نعم، «الله كلَّمنا في ابنه»، وفي الابن تتركز كل رسالة الله. وإذا لم يعرف الخاطئ شيئًا سوى هذا: إن الله أرسل رسولاً، وأن هذا الرسول هو ابنه، فهو قادر أن يكتشف من هذا كل الإنجيل، كل الخبر الطيب. لأن الله لكي يرسل إلينا الدينونة، ولكي يعطينا معرفة خطيتنا وخرابنا، ولكي يُرسل إلينا رسالة القضاء والقصاص القريب الوقوع، لكي يفعل كل ذلك، ليس هو في حاجة لإرسال ابنه. أي ملاك كان يكفي لهذا العمل، وأي عبد يكفي لإعلان مثل هذه الرسالة. موسى كان يقدر أن ينطق بها، بل ضميرنا ذاته هو رسول كافٍ لمثل هذه الحالة. أما عندما يرسل الله ابنه إلى هذا العالم، عندما يضحي الله بهذه التضحية الهائلة، وهي السماح لابنه الوحيد الحبيب أن يأخذ صورتنا ويشترك معنا في اللحم والدم، فلا يمكن أن يكون لهذا إلا معنى واحد وهو الخلاص، ولا يمكن أن يكون له إلا غرض واحد وهو الفداء. ولا يمكن أن يكون له إلا باعث واحد وهو محبة الله الهائلة المُدهشة. 

في ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه ... لماذا؟ هل ليعلِّم أو يعظ أو يعلن القضاء والدينونة؟ كلا وألف كلا. الله أرسل ابنه ليفدينا «فها أنا أبشركم بفرحٍ عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: إنه وُلِدَ لكم .. مخلِّص هو المسيح الرب» ( لو 2: 10 ، 11). 


أدولف سفير


----------



## ق عادل (25 يناير 2010)

*25/1/2010*

إننا عبيد بطالون 


ومَن منكم له عبدٌ يحرث أو يرعى ... ألا يقول له: أَعدِد ما أتعشى به، وتمنطق واخدمني حتى آكل وأشرب؟ ( لو 17: 7 )



الحرث والرعي يتحدثان روحيًا عن خدمتين هامتين في الوقت الحاضر. الخدمة الأولى تمثل خدمة الكرازة في الحقل (العالم) بين النفوس الغالية على قلب الرب، والخدمة الثانية لا تقِّل عنها في الأهمية، وهي العمل بين المؤمنين (في الداخل) لتقديم الطعام اللازم لهم. كِلا الخدمتين هامة وثمينة في نظر السيد الذي نحن نخدمه، سواء خدمة الكرازة بين النفوس الغارقة في الشر والظلام والجهل، أو خدمة تشجيع شعب الله وتقدمهم ونموهم في الإيمان. 

ولكن هناك عمل آخر للعبد لا يقل أهمية عما سبق، بل يزيد، وهو أن يخدم السيد نفسه، وأن يقدم ما يُشبعه هو، أعني به خدمة السجود له. فإننا بسجودنا نقدم، لا ما يُشبع الإنسان، سواء كان خاطئًا أو مؤمنًا، بل ما يُشبع الرب، كقول السيد في هذا المَثَل: «أَعدد ما أتعشى به، وتمنطق واخدمني، حتى آكل وأشرب». 

ثم ماذا بعد أن نفعل هذا وذاك؟ ماذا بعد أن نخدم نفوس المؤمنين ونفوس الخطاة، ثم نخدم أيضًا السيد نفسه بسجودنا؟ هل إذا فعلنا ذلك، يتعين علينا أن نمتلئ بالرضا عن الذات، ونتأمل إنجازنا بإعجاب؟ كلا، بل بعد أن نفعل كل هذا، علينا أن نقول إننا عبيد بطالون، لأننا إنما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا. 

صحيح أن الرب لا يحب من قديسيه أن يميزهم التكاسل، ويجب ألا نكون متكاسلين في الاجتهاد ( رو 12: 11 )، ولكن صحيح أيضًا أن هناك خطورة علينا من الإنجاز ومن الإخلاص. فأن نُعجب بما أنجزناه هو عَرَض لمرض رديء موجود في داخل قلوبنا، ظهر قديمًا في عوبديا، الذي بادر إيليا عندما قابله بالقول: «أ لم يُخبَر سيدي بما فعلت؟» ( 1مل 18: 23 )، وبعد ذلك ظهر أيضًا في إيليا نفسه، وكانت هي الغلطة الكبرى في حياته، عندما ركز على ما عمله هو وسط أمة إسرائيل ( 1مل 19: 9 - 14). 

فليحفظنا الرب ـ مهما عملنا لمجده ـ في حالة التواضع، وإلا فإن الرب لن يعدَم وسيلة لكي يحفظنا من الارتفاع، وقد يكون هذا عن طريق شوكة في الجسد، مؤلمة ولكنها لازمة ( 2كو 12: 7 ). إذًا فليتنا نُحفظ من فكرة تعظيم الذات أو الإحساس بأهميتها، ولتمتلئ حياتنا بالعمل والتواضع في آنٍ معًا. 


يوسف رياض


----------



## ق عادل (26 يناير 2010)

*26/1/2010*

ينبوع في وادي الدموع 


طوبى لأُناس عزهم بك. طرق بيتك في قلوبهم. عابرين في وادي البكاء، يُصيِّرونه ينبوعًا ( مز 84: 5 ، 6)


إن مسؤوليتنا كمؤمنين حقيقيين أن نكون لهذا العالم ينبوع أفراح ومسرات، فلا يمنعنا ذرف الدموع من أن نكون متهللين نرنم ودموعنا على خدودنا، نغني ونسبِّح لإلهنا ولو كنا في السجون. لأنه إن كنا نحزن في الأوقات التي يسميها العالم أوقات الحزن، ونفرح فيما يسميه أوقات الفرح، فأي فرق بيننا وبينهم؟ وما معنى قول الرسول إذًا: «افرحوا في الرب كل حين، وأقول أيضًا: افرحوا» ( في 4: 4 ). هل نحذف القول: «كل حين» أو نسهو عن التأكيد في القول: «وأقول أيضًا»؟، بل كيف نفسر قوله: «فرحين في الرجاء» ( رو 12: 12 )؟ أ ليس الرجاء ثابتًا ومستمرًا أمام عيون إيماننا، أم يأتي ساعة ويذهب أخرى؟ الحقيقة أن لنا من أسباب السعادة الحقيقية الروحية كأُناس قد خلصوا وانتقلوا من الموت إلى الحياة، وسائرين بإرشاد وقيادة روح الله، لهم التبني لله، وشرف الارتباط بالرب يسوع، لهم المستقبل المجيد والمجد العتيد. نعم، لنا من جميع هذه أسباب تجعلنا أسعد جميع الناس. فكان الواجب علينا ونحن عابرون في هذا الوادي أن نملأ الجو بالأغاني والأناشيد، وتنتشر أفراحنا ومسراتنا إلى كل أطراف الأرض، ويرى الآخرون في حياتنا السعادة الحقيقية التي ينشدونها، فيُقبلون إلى الرب يسوع لكي يقاسموننا أفراحنا به، فتتضاعف بذلك أفراحنا. أما ما دمنا مكمّدين كأننا لم نأخذ شيئًا يجعلنا فرحين، ما دمنا نغفل عن تلك البركات وننساها، ما دمنا نغمض عيوننا عن ذلك الرجاء الموضوع أمامنا ونتعامى عنه في كثير من الأحيان، فكيف ننتظر أن تكون أفراحنا فائضة علينا وعلى الآخرين؟ 

مسؤوليتنا كمؤمنين حقيقيين أن نكون لهذا الوادي ينبوع سلام ومُسالمة، والكتاب يوجب علينا أن نُسالم جميع الناس بقدر طاقتنا، وسيدنا الذي هو رئيس السلام سبق فقال لنا: «سلامًا أترك لكم، سلامي أعطيكم» ( يو 14: 27 ). فليتنا نعيش على مثاله، نعيش في السلام ونبشر بالسلام، وما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام. 


سرور سرورْ نصيبي في الحياهْ 
سلام سلامْ فقسمتي الإلهْ 


و.ج. هوكنج


----------



## ق عادل (27 يناير 2010)

*27/1/2010*



نظرة ولمسة وكلمة وقلب خافق 


فلما رآها تحنن عليها، وقال لها: لا تبكي ( لو 7: 3 )


إنه البشير لوقا، ذلك القصصي البارع مسوُقًا مِن الروح القدس، يُبرز لنا الجانب الإنساني لربنا يسوع في لوقا4، 5، 6، 7 فيُرينا على التوالي: نظرته لحماة سمعان، ولمسته للأبرص، وكلمته لذي اليد اليابسة، وقلبه الخافق لأرملة نايين. 

(1) نظرته. في شفاء حماة سمعان لا نجد هذا القول «وقف فوقها» إلا في بشارة لوقا. اقرأ متى8: 14، 15؛ مرقس1: 29، 30. فإن هذا التعبير يُرينا الكمال الإنساني لربنا يسوع. فقد أطل عليها بتلك النظرة التي ترثي لحالتها الصحية، فالرب لا يتجاهل أبدًا ما نحن عليه من عِلل وأمراض، بل يُرينا نظرة الشفقة في عينيه. يا مَن في سرير أوجاعك ومُعاناتك سيصل الرب إليك بنظرة الرثاء والشفقة. 

(2) لمسته. إن تلك اللمسة أراد بها الرب، لا أن تصل فقط إلى جسد الرجل لتُبرئه، بل لتصل إلى أعماق نفسية الرجل الممزقة ليرممها. تلك النفسية التي مزقها الشعور بالوحدة والحرمان، وأكثر ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان في هذه الحالة هو شخص يقترب إليه عبر لمسات المودّة والصداقة والشركة، وقد فعل يسوع ذلك. 

(3) كلمته. إنه شعور جميل أن يجد هذا الرجل إنسانًا يهتم بحالته ”كمُعاق“، تلك الفئة التي همشتها ثقافة المجتمع في ذلك الوقت. ولكن الرب بعد أن أسكت أصحاب النوايا الشريرة، أطلق كلمة سلطانه «مُدّ يدك» فمدها، فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى. فمن الناحية العملية قد تكون قوتنا على العمل والإنتاج لفائدة الآخرين قد أصابها الضعف، وأصبحت يميننا عاطلة. إلا أن الرب يريد تحريكنا ومنْحنا القوة، وذلك يتطلب أن نتجاوب بالإيمان مع تشجيعاته، وعندئذٍ يُعيدنا إلى العمل بطاقات روحية جديدة. 

4- قلبه الخافق. عندما رأى الرب هذا الموكب الجنائزي، اضطرب وتحرك قلبه نحو امرأة تبكي الآمال الضائعة والرجاء الخائب في وحيدها الذي مات تاركًا إياها لتواجه عاصف الحياة دون رفيق أو سنيد، فتحنن قلبه وقال لها: «لا تبكي». 

أما في يومنا الحاضر، فالرب لن يُقيم موتانا، وإنما حتمًا سيصل بمواساة قلبه إلى أعماق تلك القلوب المجروحة من جَراء آلام الفراق؛ تلك القلوب التي لا تستطيع أن يصل إليها أي كائن آخر مهما كان، سوى يسوع المسيح حاملاً بلسَان العزاء لتلك النفوس الكسيرة المتوجعة ليؤازرها ويسندها. 


جوزيف وسلي


----------



## ق عادل (28 يناير 2010)

*28/1/2010*


عوبيد أدوم والتابوت 


وبقيَ تابوت الرب في بيت عوبيد أدوم الجتي ثلاثة أشهر. وبارك الرب عوبيد أدوم وكل بيته ( 2صم 6: 11 )



يا للأسف .. بدلاً من أن يذهب التابوت إلى مدينة داود ليأخذ مكانه وسط شعبه بعد أن كان مُهمَلاً أيام شاول المَلك، نجد داود يخاف من التابوت، ويميل به إلى بيت عوبيد أدوم الجتي!! بدلاً من أن يُراجع موقفه ليرى لماذا وقع قضاء الرب عليه، نجده يتخلَّى عن التابوت في بيت عوبيد، فكان يجب على داود أن يعرف الرب كما عرفه موسى قديمًا، الذي قال: «مَن مثلك بين الآلهة يا رب؟ مَنْ مثلك مُعتزًا في القداسة، مخوفًا بالتسابيح، صانعًا عجائب؟» ( خر 15: 11 ). 

ولقد بارك الرب عوبيد أدوم وكل بيته. وواضح من 1أخبار 26: 1-5 أن عوبيد كان من سبط لاوي من نسل قورح، فما أعجب نعمة الله! فقورح الذي تزعَّم الثورة على موسى وهارون، هو وداثان وأبيرام، من نسل قورح هذا يخرج عوبيد الذي يُستأمن على حراسة تابوت الرب، وها الرب يُكافئ بيت عوبيد ويُباركه، وهذا ما يُؤكِّده المؤرخ الإلهي: «لأن الله باركه» ( 1أخ 26: 5 ). 

إنَّ عناية واهتمام عوبيد بالتابوت جلبت عليه بركة الرب، وهذا هو المبدأ الإلهي دائمًا كما تُعلنه كلمة الله. 

ماذا قال لابان ليعقوب؟ «ليتني أجد نعمة في عينيك. قد تفاءلت فباركني الرب بسببك» ( تك 30: 27 ). وعندما كان يوسف في بيت فوطيفار نقرأ: «وكان من حين وكَّله على بيته وعلى كل ما كان له، أن الرب بارك بيت المصري بسبب يوسف» ( تك 39: 5 )، فقانون الله ثابت على مرّ العصور والأجيال: «أُكرم الذين يُكرمونني» ( 1صم 2: 30 ). 

والجميل أن تاريخ ذلك الرجل التقي لم يتوقَّف عند هذا الحد، فلقد تتبَّع آثار التابوت أينما ذهب، مُكرِّسًا نفسه لخدمته وحراسته، فكان ضمن مَنْ جعلهم داود أمام التابوت خدَّامًا، ولأجل التذكير والشكر وتسبيح الرب إله إسرائيل ( 1أخ 16: 4 ، 5)، كما كان ضمن مَنْ تركهم داود ليخدموا أمام التابوت دائمًا خدمة كل يوم بيومها ( 1أخ 26: 37 ، 38)، ومن نسله أقام داود بوابين لبيت الرب ولحراسة المخازن ( 1أخ 26: 15 ). 

لقد كان عوبيد أمينًا في كل حياته، واهتم بخير بيته، والآن يستأمنه الله لحراسة بيته (قارن مع 1تي3: 15). 


عاطف إبراهيم


----------



## ق عادل (29 يناير 2010)

*29/1/2010*

اللمسة الشافية 


قالت: إن مسست ولو ثيابه شُفيت ... فقال لها: يا ابنة، إيمانك قد شفاكِ، اذهبي بسلام وكوني صحيحة من دائِكِ ( مر 5: 28 ، 34)



للحصول على البركة الحقيقية، يجب أن يكون هناك إيمان شخصي بالمسيح، ونجد هذا الإيمان واضحًا في حالة المرأة النازفة: 

أولاً: نرى أنه حيث الإيمان فلا بد أن يكون هناك أيضًا إحساس بالحاجة إلى مخلِّص شخصي، مع أنه قد يختلف هذا الإحساس من شخص إلى آخر اختلافًا كبيرًا (ع25). 

ثانيًا: لم يكن عند هذه المرأة الشعور بالحاجة فقط، ولكنها تحققت من عجزها التام وفشل كل مجهوداتها الشخصية وكل مهارة الإنسان. لقد تألمت كثيرًا من أطباء كثيرين وأنفقت كل ما عندها ولم تنتفع شيئًا بل صارت إلى حالٍ أردأ (ع26). 

ثالثًا: لا يقف الإيمان عند الشعور بالحاجة والعجز التام عن سد هذه الحاجة فقط، ولكنه يميز بعضًا من أمجاد شخص المسيح ويرى فيه النعمة والقوة القادرة على سد كل احتياج. والإيمان يجعل الإنسان متواضعًا ومنكسرًا، والنفس المحتاجة هي على استعداد أن تأخذ مركز الاتضاع، ولسان حالها مثل هذه المرأة التي قالت: «إن مَسَست ولو ثيابه شُفيت» (ع28). 

ليس المفروض علينا أن نعمل شيئًا عظيمًا لكي نحصل على البركة، فهذا يتمشى فقط مع كبريائنا، ولكن يجب أن نعرف أننا لا شيء على الإطلاق وأن المسيح هو كل شيء لكي يكون له وحده كل المجد والفضل. كل الاستحقاق هو في المسيح وحده وليس في الإيمان. ولمسة الإيمان هي التي تحصِّل لنا البركة بأن تجعلنا على اتصال بذلك الشخص الفريد الذي فيه كل الاستحقاق. 

ثم نرى أن المسيح يُسرّ بأن يشجع الإيمان. إنه لا يكتفي بأن تحصل المرأة على البركة ثم تنصرف. إنه يأتي بالمؤمن إلى حضرته لكي يقول له الحق كله. إنه يُسرّ بأن نكشف له كل شيء وأن لا يكون عندنا ما نخفيه عليه، وأن نقترب منه ولا يكون هناك ما يبعده عنا، وأخيرًا نرى نتيجة الوجود في حضرة الرب وكشف كل شيء له. يستطيع أن يذهب كلٌ منا في طريقه كهذه المرأة غير مُعتمد على مجرد شعوره أو اختباره الشخصي مهما كان صادقًا، ولكن بيقين كلمته، وهكذا عرفت المرأة من شفتيه الكريمتين أنها شُفيت إذ قال لها: «يا ابنة، إيمانك قد شفاكِ، اذهبي بسلام» (ع34). 


هاملتون سميث


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## ق عادل (30 يناير 2010)

*30/1/2010*

علِّية كبيرة مفروشة 


إذا دخلتما المدينة يستقبلكما إنسانٌ حاملٌ جرة ماء. اتبعاه ... فذاك يُريكما علِّية كبيرة مفروشة. هناك أَعِدَّا ( لو 22: 10 - 12)



في لوقا22: 7- 15 نجد السبب من تأسيس عشاء الرب: «اذهبا وأَعِدا .. لنأكل». كم هذا مؤثر، إن الرب يسوع المبارك يشتهي أن يأكل مع خاصته! في متى وفي مرقس يتساءل التلاميذ: «أين تريد أن نُعِد لك لتأكل الفصح؟». لكنه بكل الحب يصحح كلامهم مُعلنًا أنه سيأكله في شركة مع أحبائه «لنأكل». دعونا لا ننسى أبدًا ماذا يعني لقلب ربنا المبارك يسوع أن يرى خاصته وهم يلتّفون من حوله ليشتركوا في عشاء الرب. ثم يلي هذا تعليمات عن كيفية معرفة المكان: بالخضوع لإرادة الرب «أين تريد ...؟»، واتباع الروح بالإيمان «إذا دخلتما المدينة يستقبلكما إنسانٌ حاملٌ جرة ماءٍ. اِتبعاه». كم هو أمر حيوي أن نخضع لفكر الله المُعلن للإيمان في كلمته! فهذا الإنسان يمثل لنا الروح القدس، وجرَّة الماء تمثل لنا كلمة الله. وعلينا أن نذهب حيث يقودنا الروح القدس وكلمة الله. 

ثم نتعلم بعد ذلك أن «رب البيت» لديه «علِّية» مُعدَّة. إن كل مجهودات الإنسان لإيجاد مكان، غير ضرورية، بل وغير مقبولة أيضًا. لقد اتسمت «العلّية» التي وفّرها «رب البيت» بثلاث صفات جميلة: لقد كانت «كبيرة» ـ أي أن بها مكانًا كافيًا ليُريح كل ابن لله. هكذا كنيسة الله الحي، حيث المسيح في وسطها، ينبغي أن تجتمع في جو سماوي كأعضاء جسد المسيح، بقلوب مُتسعة مُرحبة، حيث يجد كل عضو مكانه عندما يأتي راغبًا مُخلِصًا متمسكًا بالطهارة والحق. إن شوق ربنا يسوع أن يجتمع كل مفدييه هناك ليذكروا موته. 

كما أنها «علِّية» ـ أي أنها ”مرتفعة أدبيًا“ عن مستوى العالم، وعن سائر البيت. وهي أيضًا «مفروشة» بكل ما يناسب حضرة الرب يسوع المباركة. وعندما يجتمع المؤمنون هكذا بالاتكال البسيط على شخصه كمركز اجتماعهم وقائدهم، فلا بد أن الرب يزوّدهم بكل ما يحتاجون إليه، لإعلان الشهادة لاسمه. إن ذاك الذي في الوسط هو رأس الكنيسة الذي يعطي المواهب لعمل الخدمة. 

لم يكن هناك غير شيء واحد فقط للتلاميذ أن يعملوه. ونقول بكل وقار إنه الشيء الذي لا يستطيع الرب أن يعمله، وهو أن ”يعدّوا الفصح“. وبالنسبة لنا، فإن الإعداد للفصح يجب أن يكون تدريبًا يوميًا على الشركة والعبادة. دعونا لا نصعد إلى «العلّية» لنقابله، بقلوب ”غير مستعدة“ ليس لديها ما تقدمه له! 


د.ن.


----------



## ق عادل (31 يناير 2010)

*31/1/2010*

الصليب والمحبة 


نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً ( 1يو 4: 19 )



نقرأ في تكوين3 عن نتائج الخطية من: موت، ولعنة، وعداوة، ووجع، وتعب. وهكذا يخيَّل إلينا للوَهلَة الأولى أن كل ما عمله الله قد انهار وضاع تمامًا بسقوط آدم ودخول الخطية. ولكن يقينًا كان كل هذا تحت إشراف الله وبسماح منه. فأقول عن يقين إن الشيطان لم يذهب إلى حواء إلا بعد موافقة الله، فما كان الشيطان يملك الحرية ليفعل ما يشاء، بل كان عليه أن يستأذن الله أولاً صاحب السلطان. فقبل أن يجرِّب الشيطان أيوب أو بطرس، كان عليه أن يقدم أولاً طلبًا إلى الله «الذي معه أمرنا» ( أي 1: 11 ، 12؛ لو22: 31). ويظهر سلطان الله على الشيطان ليس فقط فيما يخص المؤمنين، بل حتى فيما يخص الحيوان الأعجم، فالشياطين طلبوا إليه قائلين: «إن كنت تُخرجنا، فأذَن لنا أن نذهب إلى قطيع الخنازير» ( مت 8: 31 ). فهكذا لا يملك الشيطان الحرية المُطلقة ليفعل ما يشاء. 

ولكن يأتي السؤال: لماذا سمح الله للشيطان بالذهاب إلى حواء، وبالتالي بدخول الخطية؟ هل يستطيع الله أن يُخرج خيرًا من وراء كارثة مثل الخطية؟ بالتأكيد نعم، فهذا هو الله. 

فالله في مشيئته الأزلية أراد أن يُحضر لنفسه أبناء، يحبونه بنوع خاص من المحبة، تختلف عن محبة آدم له قبل السقوط، إذ كانت محبته هي محبة المخلوق للخالق. أما الآن فنحن نحبه محبة المفديين للفادي «نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً» ( 1يو 4: 19 ). وكان الصليب هو أعظم إظهار لمحبته. ويقينًا لولا محبة الله الفائقة المعرفة التي ظهرت في الصليب، لَمَا أحببنا الله بهذا النوع من المحبة، ليس لأنه لا يستحق، حاشا، بل إن طبيعتنا البشرية لم تكن تستطيع أن تُظهر هذه المحبة إلا بعد محبة الصليب. ففيه رأينا ابن الله مُتنازلاً، مُخليًا نفسه، آخذًا صورتنا الإنسانية، حتى يمكنه أن يحمل كل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، مضروبًا من أجل ذنب شعبه، لكي «يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم» ( مت 1: 21 ). 

فإذ أراد الشيطان أن يُفسد علاقة الإنسان بالله، كان في فكر الله نوع جديد تمامًا من العلاقة، قائم على المحبة. وهذه العلاقة لا يمكن أن تسقط أبدًا. حقًا .. «يا لعُمق غنى الله وحكمته وعِلمه! ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء! لأن مَن عرف فكر الرب أو مَن صارَ له مُشيرًا؟» ( رو 11: 33 ، 34).


----------



## ق عادل (1 فبراير 2010)

*1/2/2010*

المحبة تستر الخطايا 


مَن يستر معصية يطلب المحبة، ومَن يكرر أمرًا يفرِّق بين الأصدقاء ( أم 17: 9 )



إن مَن يستر المعصية يتمثل بالله، ويحبه الجميع. لكن الذي يكرر أمرًا بقصد الإساءة لغيره، فإنه يستمد قدوته من ذلك الروح الشرير الذي يُسمى «المشتكي على إخوتنا» ( رؤ 12: 10 ). 

بيد أن ستر المعصية، ليس معناه الاستخفاف بالخطية والسماح للإثم في الآخرين أن يأخذ طريقه دون توبيخ. بالعكس هو يعني أن تذهب بنفسك إلى أخيك المخطئ، مدفوعًا بالرقة واللطف الأخوي، لكي تدرب ضميره فيما يتعلق بمسلكه الذي يجلب الإهانة على سيده. فإذا نجحت مساعيك، فلا ينبغي أن تذكر الخطية مرةً أخرى. لقد سُترت ولا يجب أن يعرف أحد شيئًا عنها. 

ولكن من أسف أن ذلك قلما يحدث بيننا! فإن الشر سرعان ما يُذاع، والنميمة تعمل سرًا، وهكذا يتنجس الكثيرون وتذبل المحبة وتُهدَّم الشركة. 

إن الشخص الذي يجول مرددًا أمورًا ليس لها ضرورة فعلية، إنما هو يورِّط نفسه في مهمة تاعسة. ذلك أنه يفرِّق بين الأصدقاء الأعزاء بخطواته الذميمة ويجلب التعيير على اسم الرب. إنها لمأساة أن شعب الله غير مُتنبه إلى هذا الطابع الشرير، طابع النمّام. إنه يجب الابتعاد عن مثل هذا الشخص كما يبتعد عن الأبرص النجس الذي ينجس مَن يقترب منه. 

إن الله وحده هو الذي يجب أن يسمع قصة عار الأخ المُحزنة. ففي أذنيه تعالى يجب أن يُسكب كل شيء مصحوبًا بصلاة حارة لرد نفس الأخ الذي ضلّ. أما إذا أصررت على إذاعة بيانات عن أخطاء أحد الإخوة في آذان القديسين رفقائك، فأنت إنما تُحزن وتؤذي مَن تحاول أن تجعلهم يصغون إليك. وفي الواقع قليلون هم الأشخاص الذي يستطيعون أن يأكلوا ذبيحة الخطية في مكان مقدس، والذين حين يصل إلى مسامعهم خبر خطية أحد إخوتهم يحزنون ويأخذونها فرصة لإدانة الذات والاعتراف من جانبهم للرب. 

قال واحد: لو أغواك مَن يريدك أن تقص عليه أشياء معيبة عن أخ غائب، فمن الأفضل أن تسأل نفسك هذه الأسئلة الثلاثة: هل الأمر صحيح؟ وهل هذا من المحبة المسيحية؟ وهل هو ضروري؟ وأنا أضيف سؤالاً رابعًا: هل تكلمت مع أخي الغائب عن هذا الأمر شخصيًا؟ وإنني أتصور نتيجة هذه الخطوات، إنها ستغلق الباب في وجه كثير من التقولات.


----------



## ق عادل (2 فبراير 2010)

*2/2/2010*

يُحضرها لنفسه 


أحب المسيح ... الكنيسة وأسلمَ نفسه لأجلها ... لكي يُحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة ( أف 5: 25 ، 27)



هل تصوَّرت يومًا، ما تتمنى أن تكون زوجتك عليه؟ كما أعتقد أيضًا أن للشابات تصورًا خاصًا عن أزواجهن، كذلك كان الحال مع المسيح، ولأنه هو الله، فقد وجدها عروسًا تتناسب مع شخصه. فأية عروس مجيدة هذه تستحق أن تكون عروسًا لابن الله؟ وأي مجد لها بَدَت فيه لعيني ذلك الشخص الساكن في بيت الآب؟! إنه يتمتع بمحبة الآب وبكل البركات السماوية. ولقد أُسر قلبه بها حتى أنه افتقر لأجلها، فباع كل شيء لأجلها واتخذ موقف العبد لكي يمتلكها. 

كما يطلب الشاب من الشابة لتكون له زوجة، هكذا نقرأ عن المسيح «لكي يُحضرها لنفسه كنيسةً مجيدة». 

ألا نتأثر حين نقرأ في 1كورنثوس15؛ 1تسالونيكي4 أن الرب سوف يأتي بهتاف وأننا سوف نصعد لمُلاقاته في الهواء؟ إنه لن يظل في السماء منتظرًا عروسه. فمع أنه الآن في السماء، إلا أنه لن يظل هناك حين يأتي الوقت ليأخذ عروسه لنفسه، بل سوف يأتي ليقابلها في الهواء. هو لن ينزل إلى الأرض، بل سيدعوها لتصعد لمُلاقاته في الهواء. 

هل تفكَّرنا قط أن الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر لنا أية كلمة عن الكيفية التي سيستلم الرب بها عروسه حينما يقابلها في الهواء. 

إنها مقابلة غير مرئية للملائكة أو البشر. هناك أشياء خاصة بين الزوج وزوجته، هكذا هنا. فقلب المسيح يرغب في أن يمتلكها، لكن لا يمكن أن يكون هناك شهود. إنه سوف يأتي إليها وهي سوف تذهب إليه، سيتحدان معًا بين السماء والأرض (ليأخذها لنفسه)، وهكذا يتحول التوقع إلى واقع، وسوف تكون كما توقعها، وكما رآها في قلبه، بل وكما أرادها أن تكون قادرة ومستحقة لاستقبال محبته «لكي يُحضرها لنفسه كنيسةً مجيدةً، لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيءٌ من مثل ذلك، بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب». سوف تكون حسب رغبة قلبه تمامًا، مستحقة له كعروس، وسوف يقودها إلى بيت أبيه، آخذًا إياها معه إلى حيث مكانه كرب الأرباب وملك الملوك، وكعروس تليق به. حيث لن يخجل منها (أتكلم إنسانيًا) بل يفتخر بها، ويجد قلبه فيها كل الرضى. 

هل لدينا فكرة عن ماذا تعني الكنيسة للمسيح؟ وهل أدركنا أي امتياز للذين ينتمون إليها؟ أَوَلاَ تشتاق قلوبنا أن تكون في حالة تتناسب مع المكان المبارك والعجيب الذي دُعينا إليه؟ 


هايكوب


----------



## ق عادل (3 فبراير 2010)

*3/1/2010*

مُداين ومديونان 


كان لمُداين مديونان. على الواحد خمسمائة دينار وعلى الآخر خمسون. وإذ لم يكن لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعًا ( لو 7: 41 )



كان هناك فرق في مقدار الدين، ولكن لم يكن هناك فرق في كونهما هما الاثنان مديونين. وهكذا يقول الرسول بولس: «لأنه لا فرق إذ الجميع أخطأوا». لم يكن الجميع متساوين في الخطأ، فهو لم يَقُل كذلك، ولكن الجميع أخطأوا. 

مَن ذا الذي لم يخطئ؟ مَن منا غير مديون لله؟ قد يكون واحد منا مديونًا بخمسين دينار فقط، وقد يكون هناك آخر مديونًا بخمسمائة دينار. ولكن إذا جعل الأول هذا الفرق في الدين هو حُجته، فهذا دليل على قساوة قلبه. 

«وإذ لم يكن لهما ما يُوفيان» .. هنا نجد نقطة أخرى يتساوى فيها الاثنان. إذ لا فرق بينهما في عدم المقدرة على السداد. كل ما نستطيع أن نفعله هو أن نزيد الدين، فلا يوجد عمل ما من أعمالنا نستطيع أن نُداين الله به أو نسدد به جزءًا من الدين الذي علينا. هذا ما تقوله كلمة الله. فليس فقط أنه «ليس بارٌ ولا واحدٌ» بل أيضًا «ليس مَن يعمل صلاحًا ليس ولا واحد» ( رو 3: 10 ، 12). من هذا يتضح أن ليس عندنا ما ندفعه. 

لا يمكن أن يُفهم من حديث الرب أن المُسامحة جاءت نتيجة عجزهما عن الدفع فقط، وإلا كان الغفران للجميع، بينما الغفران هو للبعض فقط. ولكن هناك نقطة يجب أن نصل إليها قبل أن نحصل على الغفران، وهذه النقطة هي غرض الرب الحقيقي من الحديث. فعندما نصل إلى حقيقة أن ليس عندنا شيء على الإطلاق، ونقرّ بإفلاسنا عن أن نوفي شيئًا لله، ونأخذ مكاننا الصحيح أمامه كخطاة عاجزين، حينئذٍ نحظى برحمته ( 1يو 1: 9 ). 

وهذه الكلمة موجهة إلى كل نفس شعرت بخرابها وأقرت بإفلاسها. فإذا كان ينطبق عليك الشق الأول من حديث الرب، لا بد أن ينطبق عليك أيضًا الشق الثاني. فإذا كانت حقيقة إفلاسك وعدم قدرتك على السداد قد استقرت تمامًا في ضميرك، فلا بد أن يسامحك الرب ويغفر لك خطاياك. ثق في هذا. ولا تخف لمجرد أن هذا الفكر هو فوق ما كنت تتصور أو تفتكر. فأفكار الرب ليست كأفكارنا. فلا تقبل المَثَل الشائع بأن هذا الخبر ”طيب لدرجة أنه لا يُصدَّق“، لأن هذا المَثَل لا يمكن تطبيقه في أمور الله، فلن يستحيل على الله أمر. وأفضل شيء هو الأقرب للتصديق عندما يكون الأمر متعلقًا بالله. 


ف.و. جرانت


----------



## ق عادل (4 فبراير 2010)

*4/2/2010*

يحزئيل بن زكريا بن بنايا


وإن يحزئيل بن زكريا بن بنايا بن يعيئيل بن متنيا اللاوي ... كان عليه روح الرب.. فقال .. قفوا اثبتوا وانظروا خلاص الرب معكم ( 2أخ 20: 14 - 17)


في يحزئيل بن زكريا، الذي كان عليه روح الرب في وسط الجماعة، والذي ابتدأ بالتكلم بالخلاص العظيم الذي سيتممه الرب مع شعبه، نجد صورة رمزية جميلة لربنا المعبود، ذاك الذي هو موضوع الكتاب كله. ويا لروعة ما توحي به الأسماء: 

(1) «يحزئيل» ومعناه ”الله يرى“ وفي سيرنا في البرية، نحن تحت نظر ذاك الحي الذي يرانا. إنه يرى كل شيء، ويعرف كل شيء، فآلاف الأميال لا تُبعده عنا، وظلام الليل لا يحجبنا عنه. أَوَلاَ يعزينا قوله لخاصته في رؤيا 2، 3 «أنا عارف أعمالك وتعبك وصبرك»، و«ضيقتك وفقرك» و«أين تسكن» و«أن لك قوة يسيرة»؟ 

(2) «زكريا» ومعناه ”الرب يذكر“ والذي جلس في يمين الله طيلة مدة وجود الكنيسة على الأرض، لا ينسى قط ما وعد به عروسه وأعضاء جسده، فإن الذي وعد هو أمين ( 1كو 1: 9 )، وعندما نقول له: «وأنت قد قلت»، لا يمكن أن يقول ”كلا“، بل ولا بد وأن يعمل كما قال ( تك 32: 9 ، 11). وكم هو جميل ومُطمئن أن نكون واثقين على الدوام من أن الرب يذكرنا ويفكّر فينا، حتى إذا ما نسيناه نحن أو ضعف إيماننا، فإن عدم أمانتنا لا تُبطل أمانته من نحونا ( 2تي 2: 13 ). 

(3) «بنايا» ومعناه ”مَنْ بناه يهوه“ أو ”مَنْ يهيئه يهوه“ وهذا الاسم يتكلم إلينا عن تجسد ابن الله «الكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا». فإنه ـ له كل المجد ـ قَبِل من الله أبيه جسدًا هيأه له ليدخل به إلى هذا العالم ( عب 10: 5 ؛ مز40: 6). 

نعم، لقد صار إنسانًا ـ له كل المجد ـ ليس فقط لكي يموت من أجلنا على الصليب، ولكن أيضًا لكي يختبر عمليًا كل ما يحرِّك قلوبنا من آلام، حتى يدخل إلى عُمق مشاعرنا وتكون له شركة تامة معنا. وكم تمتلئ قلوبنا بالفرح والطمأنينة والثقة أن ربنا يسوع نفسه، الذي عرف الطريق وقطع الشوط إلى نهايته، هو الآن في المجد ـ كإنسان أيضًا ـ يخدمنا كرئيس الكهنة الرحيم، الذي «في ما هو قد تألم مُجربًا» في أيام جسده «يقدر أن يُعين المُجربين» وهو في المجد ( عب 2: 18 ). 
إذ جازَ في ذاتِ الطريقْ في هيئةِ البَشَرْ 
يُعينُ ضعفَ شعبهِ ويَدفعُ الخَطَرْ 


فايز فؤاد


----------



## ق عادل (5 فبراير 2010)

*5/2/2010*

معية الرب 


فقال (الرب): إني أكون معك ( خر 3: 12 )فقال (الرب)
: وجهي يسير فأُريحك  


( خر 33: 14 ) 

إذا جعلنا من كلمات الرب لموسى شعارًا ممتدًا على طول الطريق، فلسوف نجده شعارًا يصلح لمواجهة كل أنواع التجارب التي تصادفنا في السير. قال الرب لموسى: «إني أكون معك» ( خر 3: 12 )، وقال أيضًا: «وجهي يسير فأُريحك» ( خر 33: 14 ). والتعبير الأخير يجمع معاني كلمات الرب لشعبه القديم: «إذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك، وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت في النار فلا تُلذع .. أنا الرب إلهك .. مُخلِّصُك» ( إش 43: 2 ) و«أيضًا إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرًا، لأنك أنت معي» ( مز 23: 4 ). وفي العهد الجديد بينما يُفتتح إنجيل متى بإعلان عن مجيء المخلِّص ( مت 1: 21 )، فإن خاتمته هي توكيد لدوام سير وحضور المخلِّص مع شعبه «ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» ( مت 28: 20 ). «كل الأيام»: في أيام الصحو وأيام الغيم، في أيام الصحة وأيام المرض، في أيام الخير وأيام الضيم، في الشدو أو في النوح، ولن يأتي اليوم الذي فيه يكون الرب بعيدًا عنا. قد يتخلى مُحب وصاحب، لكنه يلتصق بنا ولو كنا في الأتون، يُخضع لحسابنا كبرياء البحر والموج العنيد، وينزل الجُب إلينا ويسد أفواه الأسود. 

وفي الكتاب المقدس نجد ثلاثة أسماء من بين أسماء الله العظيمة، ولكلٍ معناه الكبير جدًا عند شعبه وهم يقطعون مراحل الطريق، وفي هذه الأسماء الكفاية لمواجهة كل أعواز الطريق مهما تنوعت: 

أول هذه الأسماء هو: «حجر المعونة» الذي تفسيره «إلى هنا أعاننا الرب» ( 1صم 7: 12 ) 

وثانيها «عمانوئيل» الذي تفسيره «الله معنا» ( مت 1: 23 ). 

وثالثهما «يهوه يرأه» الذي تفسيره «الرب يَرى» أو «الرب يدبر» ( تك 22: 14 ). 

و«حجر المعونة» بكل ما فيه من ذكريات سعيدة، إنما يُعبِّر صادقًا عن سير الرب معنا في الماضي. 

و«عمانوئيل» بكل ما فيه من بركة وكفاية إنما يعبِّر صادقًا عما يبعثه هذا الاسم من طمأنينة حاضرة. 

و«يهوه يرأه» بكل ما يتضمنه من موارد غير محدودة إنما يعبِّر تعبيرًا صادقًا عن الثقة التي بها نواجه المستقبل. 

ولنتأمل معًا كفاية هذه الأسماء الإلهية حين تعمل معًا لتنضج ثمرًا من اختبارات الطريق. 


هنري دربانفيل


----------



## ق عادل (6 فبراير 2010)

*6/2/2010*

ومعك لا أريد شيئًا في الأرض 


مَنْ لي في السماء؟ ومعك لا أريد شيئًا في الأرض ( مز 73: 25 )



عندما قال داود لمفيبوشث: «قد قلت إنك أنت وصيبا تقسمان الحقل»، أجاب مفيبوشث على الملك قائلاً: «فليأخذ الكل أيضًا بعد أن جاء سيدي الملك بسلامٍ إلى بيته» ( 2صم 19: 29 ، 30). وكأنه يقول: ”سيمكنني الآن أن أتمتع برؤية وجه الملك وهذا ما يلذ لي، وأما صيبا فدَعه ينعَم بالحقل كما يحلو له“. ويا لها من لغة سامية وراقية! إني أتمنى أن يكون لي مثل هذه المشاعر نحو مَن هو أعظم بما لا يُقاس من داود. 

لقد كانت المشكلة التي عانى منها آساف في مزمور73، هي أنه وجد نفسه محرومًا من الكثير من خيرات الزمان وبركات الأرض. لقد أراد وضع أمور الدنيا مكان الله، أو بكلمات أكثر روحانية: أن يضع عطايا الله مكان الله. لكنه الآن وقد استرد العافية الروحية، فقد وصل إلى القناعة أن الرب أفضل بما لا يُقاس من كل شيء في الأرض، أو حتى في السماء، حتى إنه قال بفرح: يكفيني شخصك، ولا أريد شيئًا معك! 

ومرة أخرى أقول: ليتني أصل إلى هذه اللغة الراقية السامية: «معك لا أريد شيئًا في الأرض»! لا أريد هروبًا من المتاعب، أو حلاً للمشكلات، أو تخلصًا من المنغِّصات، كما لا أريد هنا كنزًا أو جاهًا، فآلام الزمان الحاضر لا وزن لها أمام ما ينتظرني في الأبدية ( رو 8: 18 )، وشهوات العالم زائلة، ومُتعه قصيرة العمر جدًا ( عب 11: 25 )، ولا قيمة لها أيضًا في ضوء السعادة معك. كلها وَهْم يزول، إنما أنت الحقيقة. وكل ما تحت الشمس هو آبار، آبار مُشققة، لا تضبط ماء، ولكن عندك ينبوع الحياة! 

لماذا كان بولس وسيلا في السجن يصليان ويسبحان الله والمسجونون يسمعونهما؟ لأنهما كانا متمتعين بالرب. لقد أخذوا منهما أغلى ما تحت الشمس، وأغلى ما تتمتع به النفس. أخذوا منهما حريتهما، ولكن أحدًا لم يقدر أن يأخذ منهما المسيح. ولقد عبَّر القديس تورتليانوس عن هذا الأمر حسنًا عندما قال: ”الأرجل لا تشعر بوخز المقطرة، إذا كان القلب في السماء“. 

ألاَ ليت هذا الاختبار السامي المجيد يكون هو اختبارنا! وليتنا مع آساف نقول: «ومعك لا أُريد شيئًا في الأرض». 


مَنْ في السماءِ يا تُرَى   غَيرُ إلَهي الحيْ  
ومَعْهُ فَوقَ الأرضِ لا   أُريدُ أصلاً شَيءْ  


يوسف رياض


----------



## ق عادل (7 فبراير 2010)

*7/2/2010*

مسكين إذا أعيا 


يا ربُّ، استمع صلاتي، وليدخل إليك صراخي. لا تحجب وجهك عني في يوم ضيقي ( مز 102: 1 ، 2)



في البستان كان صراخ سيدنا شديدًا، كانت الدموع ساخنة. وعند معلمي اليهود كلمة مفادها أن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الصلوات، وكل نوع أعلى من سابقه. هذه الأنواع الثلاثة هي الصلاة والصراخ والدموع. فالصلاة تُقال في صمت، والصراخ هو الصلاة بصوت مسموع، ولكن الدموع تنتصر على كل شيء، وهذا هو الواقع. فإنه لا يوجد باب لا تستطيع الدموع أن تدخل فيه. 

وماذا كان صدى هذا الصراخ الشديد والدموع لدى الآب؟ وهو الذي، كالله يسمع أنين الأسير. وقد قال الرب قديمًا لموسى: «قد رأيت مذلة شعبي ... وسمعت صراخهم ... فنزلت لأنقذهم»، أ ليس بالأحرى صراخ «تقيه» المسكين الذي «سكب شكواه قدام الله»؟ (مز102). نعم، لقد «سُمع له من أجل تقواه» ( عب 5: 7 ). لا شك أن الملاك الذي ظهر له «من السماء يقويه»، ترك أثرًا في نفسه له المجد، لأن الملاك، أي ملاك ـ لا يظهر من تلقاء نفسه، بل يفعل أمر الله عند سماع صوت كلامه. ولا شك أنه ـ له المجد ـ كانت له ثقة كاملة في الآب، وبعد أن دخل الآب المشهد، قال الرب لتلاميذه في ثباته المعهود «قوموا ننطلق! هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب!». 

كل هذا صحيح، ولكنه ليس الاستجابة الكاملة العَلَنية لصراخه ودموعه، بل كان الجواب الكامل هو في قيامته من الأموات. 

على أن كلام كاتب رسالة العبرانيين، في هذه المناسبة، لم يتعرَّض للصليب، بل محور الكلام هو «في أيام جسده» وليس يوم موته، أي أن ما تألم به كان لغاية خاصة، وهي أن يتعلم الطاعة مع كونه ابنًا ( عب 5: 7 ، 8). ولاحظ دقة الوحي، فلم يَقُل ”تعلَّم أن يطيع“، فقد كان مجيئه في الجسد، مولودًا من امرأة، مَظهَرًا لمبدأ الطاعة «مع كونه ابنًا تعلَّم الطاعة مما تألم به». 

هكذا كان الأمر مع سيدنا الذي تعلَّم الطاعة. صحيح أن توقيرنا وإعزازنا للرب يسوع يجعلنا نستكثر كلمة «تعلَّم الطاعة»، لكنها لقطة من لقطات اسمه «العجيب»؛ لقطة ندرك بها المسافة البعيدة بين ذروة المجد الذي كان فيه منذ الأزل، وبين صورة العبد! إنه بكونه الله يقول فيكون، ويأمر فيصير. أما أن يقول بروح النبوة «السيد الرب فتح لي أُذنًا وأنا لم أُعاند» ( إش 50: 5 ) فهذا شيء جديد عليه، ومن هنا كان أن «تعلَّم». 


أديب يسى


----------



## ق عادل (7 فبراير 2010)

*7/2/2010*

مسكين إذا أعيا 


يا ربُّ، استمع صلاتي، وليدخل إليك صراخي. لا تحجب وجهك عني في يوم ضيقي ( مز 102: 1 ، 2)



في البستان كان صراخ سيدنا شديدًا، كانت الدموع ساخنة. وعند معلمي اليهود كلمة مفادها أن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الصلوات، وكل نوع أعلى من سابقه. هذه الأنواع الثلاثة هي الصلاة والصراخ والدموع. فالصلاة تُقال في صمت، والصراخ هو الصلاة بصوت مسموع، ولكن الدموع تنتصر على كل شيء، وهذا هو الواقع. فإنه لا يوجد باب لا تستطيع الدموع أن تدخل فيه. 

وماذا كان صدى هذا الصراخ الشديد والدموع لدى الآب؟ وهو الذي، كالله يسمع أنين الأسير. وقد قال الرب قديمًا لموسى: «قد رأيت مذلة شعبي ... وسمعت صراخهم ... فنزلت لأنقذهم»، أ ليس بالأحرى صراخ «تقيه» المسكين الذي «سكب شكواه قدام الله»؟ (مز102). نعم، لقد «سُمع له من أجل تقواه» ( عب 5: 7 ). لا شك أن الملاك الذي ظهر له «من السماء يقويه»، ترك أثرًا في نفسه له المجد، لأن الملاك، أي ملاك ـ لا يظهر من تلقاء نفسه، بل يفعل أمر الله عند سماع صوت كلامه. ولا شك أنه ـ له المجد ـ كانت له ثقة كاملة في الآب، وبعد أن دخل الآب المشهد، قال الرب لتلاميذه في ثباته المعهود «قوموا ننطلق! هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب!». 

كل هذا صحيح، ولكنه ليس الاستجابة الكاملة العَلَنية لصراخه ودموعه، بل كان الجواب الكامل هو في قيامته من الأموات. 

على أن كلام كاتب رسالة العبرانيين، في هذه المناسبة، لم يتعرَّض للصليب، بل محور الكلام هو «في أيام جسده» وليس يوم موته، أي أن ما تألم به كان لغاية خاصة، وهي أن يتعلم الطاعة مع كونه ابنًا ( عب 5: 7 ، 8). ولاحظ دقة الوحي، فلم يَقُل ”تعلَّم أن يطيع“، فقد كان مجيئه في الجسد، مولودًا من امرأة، مَظهَرًا لمبدأ الطاعة «مع كونه ابنًا تعلَّم الطاعة مما تألم به». 

هكذا كان الأمر مع سيدنا الذي تعلَّم الطاعة. صحيح أن توقيرنا وإعزازنا للرب يسوع يجعلنا نستكثر كلمة «تعلَّم الطاعة»، لكنها لقطة من لقطات اسمه «العجيب»؛ لقطة ندرك بها المسافة البعيدة بين ذروة المجد الذي كان فيه منذ الأزل، وبين صورة العبد! إنه بكونه الله يقول فيكون، ويأمر فيصير. أما أن يقول بروح النبوة «السيد الرب فتح لي أُذنًا وأنا لم أُعاند» ( إش 50: 5 ) فهذا شيء جديد عليه، ومن هنا كان أن «تعلَّم». 


أديب يسى


----------



## ق عادل (10 فبراير 2010)

*10/2/2010*

شعب اليهود وتغييب العقل 


ولكن رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ حرَّضوا الجموع على أن يطلبوا باراباس ويُهلكوا يسوع ( مت 27: 20 )



حقًا عجيب للغاية أمر هذا الشعب، إنهم من شهور قلائل أرادوا أن يختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكًا! والآن يُخرجونه عنوةُ خارج الأسوار ليُصلب!! .. من شهور قلائل كانت بينهم مُناجاة ويتسائلون عن صلاحه، واليوم يجزمون بأنه مجدِّف يستحق الموت صلبًا! .. منذ بداية خدمته وإلى النهاية لم يكفوا عن الشهادة بأنه عمل كل شيء حسنًا، وبأنه لم يظهر في إسرائيل نظيره قطٌ، واليوم لشدة يقينهم من جُرمه، يعلنون تحمل تبعات سفك دمه، ليس فقط على أنفسهم بل وعلى أولادهم!! بل ولماذا نذهب بعيدًا لشهور، فمنذ أيام قلائل هتفوا له هتافًا ملكيًا، واستقبلوه استقبالاً أسطوريًا، معترفين أنه «ابن داود»! واليوم يصرخون بذات الحناجر والأفواه مُطالبين بقتله لأنه مجدِّف يستحق الصليب، مفضّلين عنه سارق ولص!! 

كيف ينقلب الحال هكذا؟ .. لقد ذهب العقل ولم يبق إلا الانفعال! 

ولماذا هذه الطاعة العمياء لرؤساء الدين الأشرار، وهم يعلمون جيدًا شر هؤلاء الرؤساء؟ لأن هذه هي رغبة قلوبهم الفاسدة، وهذا هو ضميرهم المشوَّه الذي يسلِّم مصيره الحاضر والأبدي لرجال الدين ليهرب من مواجهة الله، وليوهم نفسه أن كل شيء بينه وبين الله على ما يُرام طالما أنه على وفاق مع الوسطاء؟! 

إنه الهروب المُزري من استخدام العقل، والتبعية المُهينة لكل مَن ارتدى ثوب رجل الدين، إنه تسكيت الضمير الذي يلوم على خطايا وشرور مختلفة بجرعة مسكِّن من مخدر اسمه: ”طاعة رجال الدين“. 

عزيزي القارئ، هذا الشعب لم يكن حفنة من الرعاع استأجر رؤساء الكهنة حناجرهم ليصرخوا، بل هو شعب بأكمله تم تغييب عقله، لكن باختياره؛ فهم راغبون في رفض الدليل العقلي الدافع، والبرهان المنطقي الواضح، لغرض ما في قلوبهم الشريرة الفاسدة. إنهم، كما وصفهم بطرس في عِظته الشهيرة، جيل ملتوي ( أع 2: 40 ) أي غير مستقيم. 

أحبائي .. إن غيَّبنا العقل وتبعنا الناس، مهما كانوا هؤلاء الناس، فنحن نقف مع جمهرة طالبي إطلاق باراباس، نقف في صف مَن قتلوا المسيح، لا في صف مَن أكرموه. 


ماهر صموئيل


----------



## ق عادل (11 فبراير 2010)

*11/2/2010*

يحزئيل بن زكريا بن بنايا (2) 

وإن يحزئيل بن زكريا بن بنايا بن يعيئيل بن متنيا اللاوي ... كان عليه روح الرب.. فقال .. قفوا اثبتوا وانظروا خلاص الرب معكم ( 2أخ 20: 14 - 17)


تأملنا يوم الخميس الماضي في شخصية «يحزئيل بن زكريا» باعتباره صورة رمزية للرب يسوع المسيح، الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد، ونواصل اليوم المزيد من التأملات في هذه الشخصية الرائعة: 

(4) «يعيئيل» ومعناه ”الله حي“ أو ”الله يحفظه حيًا“. والرب يسوع المسيح هو المشهود له بأنه حي «إذ هو حي في كل حين» ( عب 7: 8 ، 16، 25)، وهو الذي طمأن قلب يوحنا ـ تلميذه الضعيف الساقط ـ قائلاً له: «لا تخف»، ويا لها من كلمة تبدد الخوف وتأتي بالطمأنينة والسلام والثقة، «أنا هو الأول والآخر، والحي، وكنت ميتًا، وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين! آمين. ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت» ( رؤ 1: 17 ، 18). وإن حقيقة كونه حيًا إلى الأبد تضمن مرورنا بسلام من كل تجارب الطريق وصعابها، وتضمن خلاصنا الأكيد من كل تجربة على طول الخط وإلى نهاية الزمان ( رو 5: 10 ). 

(5) «مَتَنيا» ومعناه ”عطية يهوه“ .. وربنا يسوع المسيح هو عطية الله العُظمى التي لا يُعبَّر عنها ( 2كو 9: 15 )، لأن فيه ومعه يعطي الله أولئك الذين يقبلونه، كل بركة روحية يمكن أن يعطيها «الذي لم يُشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهَبنا أيضًا معه كل شيء؟» ( رو 8: 32 ). 

(6) «لاوي» ومعناه ”مقترن“ .. وهو ما يكلمنا عن بركة الاقتران بالرب يسوع بالروح القدس. ويا له من قُرب عجيب واتحاد مبارك! فالكنيسة الآن هي موضوع شبع قلب المسيح ولذته، لأنه كما الزوجة للزوج، والاثنان جسد واحد، هكذا الكنيسة للمسيح، ويا له من سر عظيم! ( أف 5: 22 - 32) ولأنه أمر طبيعي أن إنسانًا يحب نفسه، ولا يوجد إنسان عاقل يبغض جسده أو يؤذيه، بل بالحري يعتني به و«يقوته ويربيه»، هكذا الرب يسوع يعتني بالكنيسة «التي هي جسده». وإنه لأمر مُعزِّ ومُشجع أن نعلم أن الرب يسوع ”الرأس المُمجد في السماء“ هو الذي بنفسه يقوت ويربي كل أعضاء جسده، طوال مدة وجودهم في هذا العالم. وكلما زادت الأيام عنفًا وظلامًا، زادنا المسيح دفئًا وغذاءً، دفء المحبة وغذاء الكلمة. وتبارك اسمه، فإنه لن يكف عن هذه الخدمة، فيا له من ضمان إلهي! ويا لها من بركة! 


فايز فؤاد


----------



## ق عادل (12 فبراير 2010)

*12/2/2010*

 
وليمة النعمة 


فقال الأب لعبيده: .....، وقدِّموا العجل المُسمَّن، واذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح ( لو 15: 22 ، 23)



لا شك أنه كان في بيت الأب عجول كثيرة، ولكن الأب كان قد أعد عجلاً ممتازًا، عجلاً مُسمَّنًا، وحفظه في حظيرته حتى رجع الابن الضال، فأمر بذبحه إذ لم يكن ممكنًا أن يذبحه لغيره، الأمر الذي ملأ قلب الابن الأكبر حسدًا لأن أباه لم يُعطهِ جِديًا لكي يأكله مع أصدقائه. ومن هذا نرى أن الله أعدّ للإنسان الخاطئ وليمة سماوية «تشتهي الملائكة أن تطّلِع عليها» ( 1بط 1: 12 ). ولا شك أن الله أعطى شعب إسرائيل قديمًا بركات ومواعيد كثيرة، ولكنه أبقى لنا نحن المساكين، الذين كنا قبلاً بلا إله وبلا رجاء، ذلك العجل المُسمَّن، أو بعبارة أخرى بركات روحية اشتهى ملوك وأبرار كثيرون أن يروها، وحتى الأنبياء قديمًا قد أعلن لهم أنه ليس لأنفسهم بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه البركات والمواعيد، التي أُخبِرنا بها نحن الآن. 

ويا لها من محبة فائقة قد بَدَت من الأب المُحب، فإنه لم يأمر بذبح العجل المُسمَّن لكي يأكل منه الابن الأصغر وحده، بل يقول: «قدِّموا العجل المُسمَّن واذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح»، فالأكل والشبع والسرور والفرح ليس من نصيب الابن الراجع إلى الله وحده، ولكنه طعام مشترك وسرور مُتبادل بين الأب المُحب والابن الراجع إليه. فهوذا الأب وابنه الذي كان قبلاً ميتًا وضالاً جالسان على مائدة واحدة، يشبعان بطعامٍ واحد، ويتقاسمان فرحًا واحدًا. وأي طعام يُشبع قلب الآب سوى ذلك الشخص المبارك الذي هو خبز الله النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم، ذلك الخبز الذي ليس للملائكة ولا لرؤساء الملائكة نصيب فيه. لقد أعطى الله شعب إسرائيل في البرية المَن الذي هو خبز الملائكة، أما نحن فقد أعطانا الآب الخبز الذي يقتات هو به، ولا يجد سروره في غيره «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت». فسرور الآب وشبعه، من الأزل وإلى الأبد، هو في ذلك الابن الوحيد، وقد تنازل الله فأعطانا نصيبًا معه في ذلك الطعام المُشبع. يا ليتنا نحن المؤمنين نقتات ونتغذى على الدوام بذلك الخبز الحقيقي دون سواه. 


وَهْوَ طعامُنا الشَّهِي   في مُدَّةِ السَّيرِ  
والمَنُّ والصَّخْرُ لنا   ما دُمنا في القفرِ  


وليم كلي


----------



## ق عادل (13 فبراير 2010)

*13/2/2010*

الصلاة الانفرادية 

فدخل (أليشع) وأغلق الباب على نفسيهما كليهما، وصلى إلى الرب ( 2مل 4: 33 )



في ملوك الأول17: 22 نرى صبيًا لأرملة قد أُعيد للحياة بواسطة خدمة إيليا، وفي ملوك الثاني4: 35 نرى ابنًا لامرأة قد أُعيد للحياة بواسطة خدمة أليشع. ومن هاتين الحادثتين نرى أن إيليا وأليشع يمثلان الخدمة الحية المُثمرة، بينما جيحزي يمثل الخدمة العقيمة وغير المُثمرة. 

ومن المهم جدًا أن نلاحظ المكان الذي تم فيه العمل المبارك، ألا وهو عمل إقامة هذين المائتين، فلم يكن مكانًا عموميًا حيث الناس ينظرون، ولكن في كِلتا الحادثتين كان المكان غرفة أو مخدعًا خاصًا. فنقرأ في حادثة إيليا أنه «أخذه من حضنها وصعد به إلى العلِّية التي كان مُقيمًا بها، وأضجعه على سريره» ( 1مل 17: 19 )، وفي حادثة أليشع أنه «دخل وأغلق الباب على نفسيهما كليهما، وصلى إلى الرب» ( 2مل 4: 33 ). أَ ليس هذا هو الحال مع خدام الله الأمناء؟ إن مخادعهم المنعزلة هي مكان غلبتهم ونُصرتهم. إن في غلق أليشع للباب معنىً ساميًا، وإرشادًا كاملاً عن قيمة الصلاة الانفرادية. 

وما أجمل أن نقارن ذلك بالقول: «وأما أنت فمتى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك، وصَلِّ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانيةً» ( مت 6: 6 ). 

ولكن في حالة جيحزي عندما ذهب ومعه عكاز أليشع إلى غرفة الصبي، لا نقرأ أنه أغلق الباب للصلاة. وما أعظم الفرق بين موقف الرجلين ـ جيحزي وأليشع ـ إزاء الصبي الميت!! إن جيحزي ليذكِّرنا بأولئك الذين يخدمون في وقتنا الحاضر، ولكنهم يتركون لله نصيبًا من العمل هو أكثر من اللازم، فنسمع أحيانًا مَن يقول: ”يجب أن نترك هذا للرب“. صحيح إنه من الواجب جدًا أن نتكل على الله تمام الاتكال، ولكن يجب أيضًا أن لا نكلفه، بجهالة، أن يعمل كل شيء، لأنه يريد من فرط نعمته أن يجعلنا خدامًا حقيقيين له. «حلُّوه ودعوه يذهب» ( يو 11: 44 )، هذه الخدمة كان في استطاعة الأيدي البشرية أن تقوم بها للعازر، ولهذا لم يكن يسوع في حاجة إلى أن يجعل المعجزة تمتد حتى تتناول حل لفائف القبر، لا بل قد يذهب بنا الحال بعض الأحيان أن نطلب من الله أن يعمل لأجلنا ما قد أمرنا صريحًا في كلمته أن نعمله بأنفسنا، والوزنَات التي كان يجب أن تتداول فتأتي بربح كثير، تتعطل. 


و.و. فراداي


----------



## ق عادل (15 فبراير 2010)

*15/2/2010*

الأعمال الصالحة 


لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمالٍ صالحة، قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها ( أف 2: 10 )



رغم أن الأعمال الصالحة لا يمكنها بالقطع شراء الخلاص، إلا أنه ينبغي أن تظهر دائمًا في حياة الشخص الذي نال الخلاص. وبينما يخبرنا الرسول من ناحية أنه «لا بأعمالٍ في برٍ عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته خلَّصنا» ( تي 3: 5 )، إلا أنه من ناحية أخرى يحضّنا أن نكون غيورين في أعمالٍ حسنة ( تي 2: 14 ). 

والعمل الصالح ليس مقصورًا على بذل النقود، فالإنسان الوحيد الكامل الذي وطأت قدماه عالمنا، افتقر كما لم يفتقر أحد من البشر، ورغم ذلك قيل عنه إنه «جال يصنع خيرًا» ( أع 10: 38 ). فقد تكون مساهمتك في اهتمامات الرب بمَن على الأرض هي عاطفة محبة جياشة تجاه أولئك العائشين في أودية الظلال العميقة. 

أما وقد أشرنا الآن أن بذل المال ليس هو الطريقة الوحيدة للعمل الصالح، فإنني أوَّد الآن أن أشدد على أن إنفاق النقود المتحصلة من بركات السماء، في عمل الخير يظل واحدًا من أعظم الطرق في الخدمة. ولعله لهذا السبب يكتب الرسول بولس لتيموثاوس: «أوصِ الأغنياء في الدهر الحاضر ... أن يصنعوا صلاحًا، وأن يكونوا أغنياء في أعمالٍ صالحة، وأن يكونوا أسخياء في العطاء، كرماء في التوزيع» ( 1تي 6: 17 ، 18). 

صلى فلاح غني إلى الله طالبًا سداد احتياجات زمنية مُلحّة لعائلة فقيرة تقطن بجوارهم، وسمعه ابنه الصغير الذي قلَّب الأمر في باله، ثم لم يلبث أن قال لوالده: ”أبي: بإمكانك أن تُجيب صلاتك من أجل العائلة الفقيرة، أنت بذاتك .. أ ليس كذلك؟“. ألا نرى في هذا مثالاً لاذعًا للفقرة العظيمة الواردة في رسالة يعقوب2: 14- 18 «ما المنفعة يا إخوتي إن قال أحدٌ إن له إيمانًا وليس له أعمال، هل يقدر الإيمان أن يخلِّصه؟ إن كان أخٌ وأختٌ عُريانين ومُعتازين للقوت اليومي، فقال لهما أحدكم: امضيا بسلام، استدفئا واشبعا. ولكن لم تعطوهما حاجات الجسد، فما المنفعة؟ هكذا الإيمان أيضًا، إن لم يكن له أعمال، ميتٌ في ذاته. لكن يقول قائلٌ: أنت لك إيمان، وأنا لي أعمال. أرني إيمانك بدون أعمالك، وأنا أُريك بأعمالي إيماني». 

وعندما نُعطي، ينبغي ألاّ تعلم يميننا ما فعلته يسارنا. ضع ختمًا على فمك، وانسَ ما فعلته. وعندما تعطف على أحدهم، عُد إلى الظل، ولا تُخبر أحدًا. 


جورج هندرسون


----------



## ق عادل (16 فبراير 2010)

*16/2/2010*

وجهًا لوجه سنراه! 


وهم سينظرون وجهه واسمه على جباههم ( رؤ 22: 4 )



بعد قليل جدًا سنكون مع المسيح ومثله في مجده الموهوب له. ويا له من فرح عميق سامٍ يملأ قلوبنا عندما نرى حبيبنا مُكللاً بالمجد والكرامة من أجل أنه احتمل الخَجل والموت! بل يا له من سرور يُشرق في وجوهنا عندما تحدّق أبصارنا فيه هناك! ستتثبت فيه كل عين، وينسبي كل قلب بمجده وجماله. وهذا الفكر، بأننا ما وصلنا إلى هناك إلا بسبب آلامه وخجله وعاره، سيشد أوتار قلوبنا لكي تعزف عليها أشجى الألحان وأرخم النَغم وأعلاها. 

فلنا الوعد الكريم بمجيئه ( يو 14: 2 ، 3)، ولنا أيضًا الصلاة العظيمة التي رفعها إلى الآب ( يو 17: 24 ) وكلاهما يُظهر ما في قلبه من نحونا. فسبيلنا إذًا أن نستيقظ ونسهر، ونشتاق لمجيئه، ونحِّن لرؤياه، ونتوق للقائه. وهو لم يعيّن يومًا ولا ساعة، وغرضه أن نعبر الطريق منتظرين. فلا يليق بنا أن ننتظر صعابًا وتجارب وأهوالاً، ولا ننتظر الموت، ولكن ننتظره، ننتظر الرب نفسه، إذ لنا الوعد الكريم «آتي أيضًا وآخذكم إليَّ». فلا يليق أن يوجد بين قلوب التلاميذ ورجوع الرب شيء. هو آتٍ إلينا. وينبغي أن يكون هذا هو غرض ورجاء شعبه الخاص، نظير المؤمنين في تسالونيكي، إذ رجعوا إلى الله من الأوثان، ليعبدوا الله الحي الحقيقي، وينتظروا ابنه من السماء. فالأشواق تقود المؤمنين أن يصلّوا قائلين: «آمين، تعال أيها الرب يسوع». 


حتى متى يا ربنا نَبقى هنا بالانتظارْ 
فيا دقائقُ اعبُري وَقرِّبي ذاكَ النهارْ 


وفي رؤيا 4 نرى الوعد وقد تم، والصلاة أُجيبت، والأشواق شبعت، والإيمان الذي تمسك بهذا الوعد قد تحقق. ونرى مفديي الرب حول العرش جالسين على عروش، ولابسين أكاليل، ساجدين عابدين. ومع أنه يخرج من العرش بروق ورعود وأصوات، ولكن لم تضطرب قلوبهم، ولم تنزعج حاسياتهم. ولماذا؟ لأنهم في البيت في اطمئنان مع المسيح الذي حضوره جعل السماء بيتًا لهم. فالوعد قد تم، وفاز الرب بمَن هم موضوع محبة قلبه. فقبل فك أي ختم، وقبل الضرب بأي بوق، وقبل انسكاب أي جام، ستُخطف الكنيسة من ههنا، سيأتي الرب بنفسه ويأخذها إليه إلى بيت الآب في الأعالي. فهي في أمان داخل الحجاب. 


داربي


----------



## ق عادل (17 فبراير 2010)

*17/2/2010*



اخرج من سفينتي يا رب! 


أمسكوا سمكًا كثيرًا جدًا ... فلما رأى سمعان بطرس ذلك خرَّ عند ركبتي يسوع قائلاً: اخرُج من سفينتي يا رب، لأني رجلٌ خاطئ ( لو 5: 6 - 8)



وجد بطرس نفسه في نور المحضر الإلهي الذي فيه فقط يمكن رؤية النفس على حقيقتها، والحكم عليها. قد سمع سمعان أقوال الرب يسوع إلى الجمع الذي كان محتشدًا على الشاطئ، وقد شعر بالجمال الأدبي والنعمة الحلوة التي أظهرها الرب يسوع من نحوه عندما طلب السفينة منه، وها هو قد شاهد ظهور القوة الإلهية في أعجوبة السمك المُدهشة. كل هذا قد أثرّ تأثيرًا قويًا في قلب سمعان وضميره، وجعله يخرّ على وجهه أمام الرب. هذا هو العمل الذي هو بحق عمل نعمة الله في القلب، فنرى سمعان في مكان الحكم الحقيقي على الذات ـ المكان المبارك ـ المكان الذي يجب على الجميع أن يبدأوا منه إذا كانت عندهم الرغبة في أن يكونوا نافعين في عمل الرب، أو إذا كانوا يودّون أن يُظهروا ثباتًا وصبرًا في طريق الحياة المسيحية. إننا لا يمكن أن ننتظر أي نجاح وقوة حقيقية ما لم يكن هناك عمل في الضمير بواسطة الروح القدس. فالأشخاص الذين ينتقلون بسرعة إلى ما يسمّونه سلامًا، هم مُعرَّضون للخروج منه بنفس السرعة. فمن المهم جدًا أن نأتي بأنفسنا في نور حضرة الله ونفتح عيوننا لنرى حقيقة تاريخنا الماضي، وحالتنا الحاضرة، ومصيرنا في المستقبل. هذا ما حدث مع سمعان بطرس، ومع كل الذين وصلتهم المعرفة عن المسيح المخلِّص. تأمل مثلاً في كلمات إشعياء عندما رأى نفسه في نور الحضرة الإلهية: «ويلٌ لي! إني هلكت، لأني إنسانٌ نجس الشفتين، وأنا ساكن بين شعبٍ نجس الشفتين، لأن عينيَّ قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود» ( إش 6: 5 ). وأيضًا ما قاله أيوب: «بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك، والآن رأتك عيني. لذلك أرفض وأندم في التراب والرماد» ( أي 42: 5 ، 6). هذه الكلمات الجليلة تدل دلالة واضحة على عمل حقيقي في نفس كلٍ من إشعياء وأيوب، والحال كان بعينه مع الرسول بطرس عندما صرخ من أعماق قلبه «اخرُج من سفينتي يا رب، لأني رجلٌ خاطئ!». 

نعم. إذا كان سمعان سيُدعى فيما بعد صفا (أي حجر) فكان يلزمه أن ينكسر كسرًا، ويعرف حالته تمامًا. وإذا كان سيُدعى لصيد الناس، كان يلزمه أن يعلم حقيقة الإنسان. وإذا كان سيُعلِم الآخرين أن «كل جسدٍ كعشبٍ» ( 1بط 1: 24 )، كان عليه أن يتعلم تطبيق هذا المبدأ على نفسه أولاً. 


ماكنتوش


----------



## ق عادل (18 فبراير 2010)

*18/2/2010*

لوط وإبراهيم 


فرفع لوطٌ عينيه ورأى كل دائرة الأردن أن جميعها سقيٌ... فاختار لوطٌ لنفسه كل دائرة الأردن... ونقل خيامه إلى سدوم ( تك 13: 10 - 12)



إن ثياب إبراهيم تدنست ولبس أحيانًا ثوبًا مختلطًا ( تث 22: 11 )، لكنه تنظف من لوثته وخلع ثيابه. أما لوط فلم يعمل ذلك، لأنه كان خائنًا لدعوة الله، استوطن حيثما كان يجب أن يكون غريبًا، واختار أرض السقي، واختار بيته في مدينة، بينما كان الله يرى إبراهيم يجول من مكان لآخر، ومن خيمة إلى خيمة، ومن مسكن إلى مسكن، وما أقل السواد الذي عَلا صحيفته البيضاء. 

كان لوط رجل المبادئ المختلطة كل أيامه، أما إبراهيم فكان مُخلصًا لدعوة الله. لوط ساقته مبادئه الكاذبة إلى الخجل والبؤس والشقاء، قد أُخذ أسيرًا من بلدته وكان على حافة الهلاك، لولا أن إبراهيم أنقذه، وهذا ما نراه في الكنيسة، فكم من شاهد قام فيها فنجّاها، ولكنها نظير لوط الذي خلُص كما بنار بادت التعزية من نفسه البارة وحل العذاب مكانها. فأين بهجة الأفراح في لوط؟ وأين الوجه المُنير وأين الفرح؟ بل أين القوة وأين النُصرة؟ بل أين الظَفَر؟ أين هتاف الروح؟ بل تهليل العواطف؟ مسكين لوط وأي مسكين!! قصدته الملائكة تُقدم رِجلاً وتؤخر أخرى نافرين منه، بينما كان ربهم وسيدهم في لذيذ الحديث مع إبراهيم، والألفة والدالة مع عمه. 

كان يكفي لوط أن ينجو بحياته غنيمة، بينما كان إبراهيم ماكثًا في الأعالي يرى من هناك سقوط الدينونة ووقوعها. أ ليس في هذا معنى لنا؟ ألا نقرأ فيه درسًا؟ ألا نأخذ لنا منه تعليمًا؟ فبعد أن اتخذ لوط مَسلَكه وتشرَّبت روحه من المبادئ المختلطة، أصبح حائدًا ضالاً عن سبيل دعوة الله التي لو أطاعها لحفظته؛ فاقدًا الشركة بينه وبين إبراهيم، ذلك البطل الذي يركض لمعونة أخيه في يوم بؤسه؛ أخيه الذي استُهدف للخطر من جراء مبادئه الفاسدة، دون أن تكون شركة بينهما أو تتلاقى أرواحهما. قديس الله يعترف به كقريبه ويعمل له عمل الوالي، ولكن لا شركة ولا عِشرة، وهذا هو الجاري في يومنا. هكذا كان لوط، فلم يجعل دعوته واختياره ثابتين، وما كان لشعب الله أن يعتقد في صحة إيمانه لولا شهادة الروح القدس غير العادية عنه ( 2بط 2: 6 - 9). 


طوبى لمَن يخشى العلي ربَ السماءِ البارْ 
ولا يكونُ تابعًا مشورةَ الأشرارْ 
يَلهَجُ في قولِ العَلي في الليلِ والنهارْ 
يكونُ مِثلَ شَجَرٍ بجانِبِ الأنهارْ 


بللت


----------



## ق عادل (19 فبراير 2010)

لا تفشل أبدًا! 


المحبة لا تسقط أبدًا ( 1كو 13: 8 )



المحبة، تلك الكلمة الرائعة والتي تبعث في النفس أجمل المشاعر، هي في نوعها الإلهي، ومصدرها السماوي، ومفعولها الروحي لا تفشل أبدًا. 

1ـ لا تفشل في اتجاهها: فالمحبة الإلهية إلى جميع الناس من كل الأجناس «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد» ( يو 3: 16 ). تتجه نحو الفاجر وتتجه نحو المتدين المستقيم، فكما أنه لا فرق فالجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله ( رو 3: 12 ، 13)، هكذا أيضًا محبة الله ونعمته اتجهت إلى الجميع دون تفرقة ( رو 10: 12 ، 13)، ”ولم تفشل أبدًا“. 

2ـ لا تفشل في بحثها: لاستعادة خروف واحد ضل ( لو 15: 4 - 7). وسواء كانت محاولات المحبة مع خاطئ ضال كأنسيمس، أو مع مؤمن تاه كنُعمي، سواء كانت معاملات اللطف أو الإمهال، أو الشدة والتحذير، فهي ”لا تفشل أبدًا“. 

3ـ لا تفشل في تأثيرها: وعندما تلمس هذه المحبة القلب، فهي ”لا تفشل أبدًا“ في مفعولها المُبدل للحال، والمُصحح للمسار، والمُغير للمصير. إنها لم تفشل في التأثير على أول الخطاة ( 1تي 1: 15 لو 22: 61 )، ولم تفشل في التأثير على أفشل تلميذ، إذ ردّ الرب نفس بطرس (لو22: 61). 

4ـ لا تفشل في توقيتها: فهي من حيث لمستها ”لا تتأخر أبدًا“. فحتى آخر لحظة، أظهر الرب يسوع ليهوذا الإسخريوطي المحبة عندما غمس اللقمة في الصحفَة وأعطاه إياها بيده الكريمة علامة مؤثرة على المحبة في عشاء الفصح الأخير ( يو 13: 21 - 27). وكأني بها طوق النجاة الأخير يلقي به المسيح في وجه الغارق في خيانته لسيده، بعد أن أكد له بأنه الوحيد بين كل الجالسين، العارف لحقيقة نفسه، والمُدرك لخفايا قلبه. 

5 ـ لا تفشل في دوامها: كل شيء يتغير وقريبًا سينتهي، إلا المحبة، والمحبة وحدها هي التي «لا تسقط أبدًا» فلا سبب يقدر أن يخمدها، لا في إنسان، ولا في شيطان، ولا في ظروف. ولا مؤثر يقدر أن يقلل من تأثيرها؛ لا زمان، ولا مكان، إنها باقية بقاء الله مصدرها، والمسيح ـ المحبة المتجسدة ـ مُعلنها، إلى أبد الآبدين. 

القارئ العزيز .. هل تمتعت بهذه المحبة؟ وهل شبعت بها إلى الدرجة التي جعلتك تفيض حبًا لكل مَن هم حولك دون تفرقة؟ وهل تثق في نوعيتها الفائقة وكفايتها المُطلقة لك، حال كونها ”لا تفشل أبدًا“؟ 


إسحق إيليا


----------



## ق عادل (20 فبراير 2010)

*20/2/2010*

السجود والختان 


لأننا نحن الختان الذين نعبد الله بالروح، ونفتخر في المسيح يسوع، ولا نتكل على الجسد ( في 3: 3 )



قبل أن يُقدم إبراهيم سجوده المقبول لله ( تك 18: 2 تك 17: 9 )، كان الرب قد أعطاه أولاً عهد الختان (تك17: 9- 14). وما معنى هذه العملية؟ معناها وضع حكم الموت على الإنسان في الجسد، معناها موت الجسد قدام الله، والكف عن العمل بموجب استحسانات ومتطلبات الطبيعة البشرية. 

وهكذا كان الختان «خَتْمًا» لبر الإيمان لإبراهيم ( رو 4: 11 )، أما الختم الموضوع على المؤمن الآن فليس مجرد علامة خارجية في الجسد، بل «روح الله القدوس الذي به خُتمتم ليوم الفداء» ( أف 4: 30 ). والختان الحقيقي هو «ختان القلب بالروح ... الذي مَدحه ليس من الناس بل من الله» ( رو 2: 28 ، 29). 

وفي فيلبي3: 3 يعرض الرسول بولس ثلاث خصائص للذين يشكّلون الختان الحقيقي. 

(1) «نعبد الله بالروح» أو ”نسجد بروح الله“: والسجود بالروح ليس هو عبادة تقوم على النطق بعبارات مخصوصة أو تكرار طقوس معينة، فهي ليست شكلية ولا جسدية، فالسجود الحقيقي يفيض من ذاته في القلب، من التأمل البهيج في المسيح، حين يأخذ الروح القدس مما له ويُخبرنا، فتنشغل قلوبنا بشخصه، وتفيض منها ينابيع المدح والتسبيح. وهكذا فإن سجودنا يتأثر إلى حد كبير بما يُحزن الروح القدس من سلوك مُستهتر غير مدقق ( أف 4: 30 )، أو بما يُطفئ الروح القدس من سلوك بحسب النظام والاستحسان البشري ( 1تس 5: 19 ). 

(2) «ونفتخر في المسيح يسوع» أي أن لنا غرض السجود الروحي، المسيح يسوع: إن الختان الحقيقي يفتخرون في المسيح يسوع، فهو وحده محط اعتزازهم. إنهم لا يتباهون بإنجازاتهم الشخصية، ولا بخلفيتهم الثقافية، ولا بأمانتهم في حفظ الفرائض والطقوس الدينية ( في 3: 4 -11)، إنهم لا يفتخرون إلا بشخص الرب يسوع المجيد. 

(3) «لا نتكل على الجسد» أي أننا لا ننسى أن فينا عائقًا يعوق عبادتنا بالروح والحق، أعني به الجسد الذي هو ضد الروح القدس ( غل 5: 17 ). ورائحة الموت الكريهة تنبعث من كل ما يصدر عن الإنسان الطبيعي، وهكذا يجب أن نتخلى عن كل ثقة في الذات والجسد حتى لا يُعاق قبول سجودنا. 


فايز فؤاد


----------



## ق عادل (22 فبراير 2010)

*22/2/2010*

تكلفة الخدمة 


نحن جهَّال من أجل المسيح .. ضعفاء .. بلا كرامة! .. نجوع ونعطش ونعرَى ونُلكم وليس لنا إقامة .. نُشتم .. نُضطهد .. يُفترى علينا.. صرنا كأقذار العالم ووسخ كل شيء ( 1كو 4: 10 - 13)



في 1كورنثوس4، الأصحاح الذي يُفتتح بالقول: «فليحسبنا الإنسان كخدام المسيح»، أراد بولس أن يقدم أوراق اعتماد خدمته للكورنثيين، الذين انصاعوا لحملة التشكيك في رسوليته وصِدق خدمته. وبدلاً من أن يبيِّن نقاط تميزه ومواهبه المتعددة، ودعوته المُميَّزة، والكثير من امتيازاته التي يعوَّل عليها، إذ به يقدم لهم كشف تكاليف. إنه يدلل على صحة خدمته بحجم ما تكلف فيها!! فماذا عن خدمتنا إن قسناها بهذا المقياس؟! 

وقبل أن نبدأ في الحديث عن تكاليفه، يجدر بنا أن نذكر أننا نتكلم عن «رسول»، بكل ما تحويه الكلمة من كرامة واجبة، وفي الوقت ذاته هو صاحب امتيازات دينية وعائلية وأدبية ليست بقليلة ( في 3: 4 - 8؛ أع21: 39..)، وهذا سيضفي بُعدًا أعمق للتكلفة. 

أول كُلفة في طريق الخدمة نراها في قول بولس: «نحن جهَّال من أجل المسيح .. ضعفاء .. بلا كرامة! .. نُشتم .. نُضطهد .. يُفترى علينا.. صِِرنا كأقذار العالم ووسخ كل شيء». باختصار، في سبيل الخدمة هناك تنازل عن الكرامة الشخصية، والحقوق المشروعة، والاحترام الواجب، وكم بالأحرى الرغبات التي ينشئها الجسد، من تمحور حول الذات، وحب للظهور، ورغبة في الانتقام، وغيرها من نواتجه الفاسدة. فهل نحن على استعداد لتحمل مثل هذه التكلفة؟! كم عطلتنا كبرياؤنا عن الكثير من الإثمار لمجد الله؟! وفي مقابل عدم المساس بكرامتنا وافتخاراتنا، كم أَضعنا من نفوس، وعثَّرنا آخرين، وكدَّرنا صفو الوئام بين جماعة القديسين؛ وبقينا في الوقت ذاته معدودين من الخادمين؟! 

ثم يكمل بولس: «نجوع ونعطش ونَعْرَى ونُلكم وليس لنا إقامة». لقد كان على استعداد أن يتنازل، في سبيل خدمته، عن أبسط حقوقه، بل أبسط مقومات الحياة الطبيعية: الأكل، والشرب، والملبَس، ومحل الإقامة. ويا له من امتحان!! هل نحن على استعداد أن نضحي، ولو بجزء فقط، من احتياجاتنا الضرورية لأجل عمل الرب؟ هل نقبل احتمال، لا أقول العطش، بل ظروف إقامة صعبة مثلاً في مكان الخدمة؟ هل يمكن أن يتم فينا القول: «لم تتيسَّر لهم فرصة للأكل»، حتى نوفر الوقت لخدمة السيد؟ هل نحن على استعداد، لا أن نعْرَى، بل أن نعطي الثوب الثاني من أجل مجد الله ( لو 3: 11 )؟ وهل نتخلى عن ”دائرة الراحة“ ونتعب عاملين بالمحبة؟! 


عصام خليل


----------



## ق عادل (23 فبراير 2010)

*23/2/2010*

بائسٌ ومسكينٌ 


وأبقي في وسطك شعبًا بائسًا ومسكينًا فيتوكلون على اسم الرب ( صف 3: 12 )



عزيزي، ربما عندما تقرأ هذا العنوان، تتساءل متأوهًا أو حتى متنهدًا: ”ولماذا يسمح الله بالبؤس والمسكنة؟“ وأقول لك ”متأوهًا ومتنهدًا“، مستخدمًا لغة كتابية: لنعرف أن الله الذي نتعامل معه، يُقدِّر تعبيراتنا الخارجية التي تدل على آلامنا الداخلية ويعرف كيف يعالجنا. فهوذا داود يعبِّر عما كان يجيش بصدره من أحزان قائلاً: «يا رب أمامك كل تأوُّهي وتنهدي ليس بمستورٍ عنك» (مزمور 38: 9). وهوذا المُختبرون يخاطبون الله قائلين: «تأوُّه الودعاء قد سمعتَ يا رب. تثبِّت قلوبهم. تُميلُ أُذُنَك» (مزمور10: 17). ولكننا نعود فنتساءل: ”لماذا البؤس والمسكنة؟“ إن الإجابة واضحة وضوح الشمس من الآية موضوع تأملنا: «فيتوكلون على اسم الرب». 

وأوَدُ يا قارئي أن تأخذ في الاعتبار، أن نبوة صفنيا كُتِبت قبل السبي البابلي، وموضوعها هو يوم الرب، وفيها نقرأ عن القضاء الذي كان وشيكًا أن ينصَّب على أورشليم آن السبي، وعلى أورشليم أيضًا والشعوب الأممية، التي أظهرت عداوة للرب ولشعبه، مستقبلاً في يوم الرب، ثم نقرأ عن الوعود والبركات المستقبلية التي للبقية الأمينة من شعب الرب. 

لكن هذه الآية موضوع تأملنا، أَ هي لغة الوعد، أم الوعيد؟ أ تُعَّد ضمن مناظر القضاء، أم مناظر البركة المستقبلية؟ أؤكد لك يا عزيزي أنها لغة الوعد والبركة، لا لغة التهديد والوعيد، فكوننا نصل إلى حالة البؤس والمسكنة، فنتعلم كيف نتكل على الرب، فهذا منهاج وسبيل المُطمئنين الذين في مسكَنتهم يهتفون: «… إليك يُسلِّم المسكين أمره. أنت صرت معين اليتيم» (مزمور 10: 14)، إن هذه الصفات، أقصد البؤس والمسكنة، اتصف بها سيدنا المعبود في اتضاع ناسوتهِ. أ لَم يُكتَب عن لسانه بالنبوة: «أما أنا فمسكين وبائس، الرب يهتم بي، عوني ومنقذي أنت يا إلهي لا تُبطئ» (مزمور 40: 17)؟ أوََ لم يكن لسان حاله هو أيضًا كالإنسان: «وأيضًا أنا أكون متوكلاً عليه» ( عب 2: 13 )؟ فنحن «نُحسَبُ مستأهلين» أن نوصف بعين ما اتصف به السيد. 

فليتنا نرتضي ما يسمح لنا به الرب من بؤسٍ ومسكنةٍ، فنتعلَّم كيف نتكل عليه والوعد يملأ قلوبنا: «البائسون والمساكين طالبون ماءً ولا يوجد لهم. لسانهم من العطش قد يبس. أنا الرب أستجيب لهم، أنا إله إسرائيل لا أتركهم» (إشعياء 41: 17). 


بطرس نبيل


----------



## ق عادل (24 فبراير 2010)

*24/2/2010*

مجيئان 


الرب قد مَلَك .. قدامه تذهب نارٌ وتحرق أعداءه حوله. أضاءت بروقه المسكونة. رأت الأرض وارتعدت. ذابت الجبال مثل الشمع قدام الرب ( مز 97: 1 - 5)



عزيزي القارئ: لقد أتى المسيح مرة من ألفي عام، وصنع بنفسه تطهيرًا لخطايانا ( عب 1: 3 )، وبناء عليه أمكن للمبشرين أن يتجهوا بالأخبار السارة لكل ربوع الأرض. فلقد أكمل المسيح العمل ( يو 19: 30 )، وكل المطلوب منك أن تأتي كما أنت، فتنال عطية الغفران والحياة الأبدية. يقول الوحي الكريم: «كل مَن يدعو باسم الرب يخلُص» ( رو 10: 13 ). 

على أن القصة لم تنتهِ عند هذا الحد. فسيأتي الرب عن قريب مرة ثانية. وسيكون الأمر مختلفًا تمامًا في هذا المجيء الثاني. 

لقد أتى مرة متضعًا ليتألم ويموت، وسيأتي ثانيةً بقوة ومجد كثير ( مت 24: 30 ). في مجيئه الأول حمل مبذر الزرع وذهب ذهابًا بالبكاء، وفي مجيئه الثاني سيحمل حزمه ويمتلئ فمه بالترنم ( مز 126: 6 )! .. في مجيئه الأول وضع نفسه وأطاع ( في 2: 8 )، وُضِعَ قليلاً عن الملائكة ( عب 2: 9 )، وفي مجيئه الثاني سيأتي في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه ( مت 25: 31 ). 

إذًا، هو سيأتي المرة الثانية في صورة مختلفة عما رأيناه عليها في المرة الأولى. فلن يأتي في ضعف بل في قوة، لا في صمت بل في هتاف، لا ليتألم بل ليملك، لا ليخلِّص بل ليدين! 

نعم لا بد أن يجيء المسيح مرة ثانية كما أتى المرة الأولى. إن ذاك الذي أتى في المرة الأولى ليموت نيابة عن الخطاة الذين أحبهم، سيأتي في المرة الثانية ليدين الخطاة الذين رفضوه واحتقروه. 

وأختم حديثي بسؤال: إن كان المسيح سوف يأتي، وسوف يُظهر قوته العظيمة، فما الذي منعه أن يفعل ذلك حتى الآن؟ .. الإجابة: ليس لعدم امتلاكه للقوة، بل ليعطيك فرصة للتوبة. 

سوف يظهر المسيح من السماء، وسوف ينصهر هذا الكون المادي ويذوب! يعلن لنا الوحي المقدس أن يوم ظهور المسيح ستذوب الجبال مثل الشمع ( مز 97: 5 )! لكن الأخطر من ذلك أنه في ذلك اليوم سيذوب لحم الأشرار، وتذوب عيونهم في أوقابها، وسيذوب لسانهم في فمهم ( زك 14: 12 )! ساعتها لن تفيدك التوبة، سيكون الوقت قد فات. وسيمضي الرافضون وغير المؤمنين إلى عذاب أبدي «ويصعد دخان عذابهم إلى أبد الآبدين» ( رؤ 14: 11 ). ليتك تسرع بالتوبة والإيمان، نحو ذاك الذي أتى من قمة مجده إلى الأرض ليبحث عنك، والذي مات فوق الصليب ليخلِّصك. 


يوسف رياض


----------



## ق عادل (27 فبراير 2010)

*27/2/2010*

العمل الحَسَن 


أما يسوع فقال: اتركوها! لماذا تزعجونها؟ قد عملت بي عملاً حسنًا! ... عملت ما عندها ( مر 14: 6 ، 8)



بينما كان المسيح متكئًا ساعة العشاء في بيت سمعان الأبرص، جاءت مريم أخت مرثا ومعها قارورة طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن، وكسرت القارورة وسكبت الطيب على رأسه. ولقد عبَّرت مريم بذلك عن تقديرها للمسيح وعن عواطف محبتها تجاهه، وعن بُعد نظرها الروحي. ولقد أظهرت بذلك معرفة وفهمًا فاق فهم باقي التلاميذ. 

فبعد أن ربحها المسيح بنعمته وجذَبها بمحبته، جلست عند قدميه لتسمع كلامه. ولقد أنشأت فيها محبة المسيح ونعمته المحبة له، كما أعطى كلامه لها فهمًا روحيًا عميقًا ومتميزًا. ولفرط محبتها للمسيح تمكنت أن تُدرك تزايد عداوة اليهود له، وقدمت بعملها شهادة عن تقديرها وحُبها للمسيح في نفس اللحظة التي عبَّر فيها الناس عن بُغضهم الشديد له. ولقد كشف تكريم مريم للمسيح عما في قلوب البعض من الحاضرين. 

وفي إنجيل يوحنا12 نرى أن يهوذا كان قائد أولئك الذين وجهوا اللوم لمريم، فما كان ربحًا للمسيح كان خسارة بالنسبة ليهوذا. يستطيع الناس أن يقدّروا الأعمال الصالحة التي تُقدم للناس، ولكنهم لا يرون أية قيمة للأعمال التي لا تستهدف إلا مجد المسيح. وكم يجب علينا أن نحترس من أن ننشغل بالتبشير للخطاة والاهتمام بالقديسين فقط، دون أن نُظهر أي تقدير للسجود لشخص المسيح وحده. 

ومع أن عمل مريم كان موضوع انتقاد الناس، إلا أنه نال التقدير من الرب إذ شهد بأنها «قد عملت بي عملاً حسنًا!». 

نقرأ في لوقا10 أن مريم اختارت «النصيب الصالح»، ونرى هنا أنها قد عملت «عملاً حسنًا». النصيب الصالح هو في الجلوس عند قدمي الرب والاستماع لكلامه، والعمل الحسن هو ذلك العمل الذي يستهدف شخصه المبارك. ولم يمتدح الرب العمل الذي قامت به مريم من أجل الدافع المجيد الذي ورائه فقط، ولكن أيضًا لأنها «عملت ما عندها». ونحن لا يجب علينا أن نحجم عن تقديم أية خدمة للرب مهما بَدَت صغيرة ومختفية، إذ أننا كثيرًا ما نسرع إلى الخدمة التي لها طابع ظاهري وفيها تعظيم للذات. ألا يشجعنا هذا المنظر الجميل أن نعمل على قدر ما عندنا مهما كان قليلاً، على شرط أن يكون الدافع لنا هو مجد المسيح! 


هاملتون سميث


----------



## ق عادل (1 مارس 2010)

*1/3/2010*

تكلفة الخدمة (2) 


في كل شيء نُظهر أنفسنا كخدام الله. في صبرٍ كثير، في شدائد، في ضرورات، في ضيقات، في ضربات، في سجون، في اضطرابات، في أتعاب، في أسهار، في أصوام ( 2كو 6: 4 ، 5)



في 2كورنثوس6: 3- 10، عندما أراد بولس أن يقدم نفسه ومَن معه «كخدام الله»، بدأ بالقول: «في صبرٍ كثير». وخيار الصبر في حدّ ذاته شاق جدًا، بصفة خاصة في عصر السرعة والإنجاز الذي نعيش فيه. فهو يتعارض مع رغبات الجسد الجامحة، ويصبح غير منطقي في عصر ما بعد عصر السرعة! أما الخدمة، ففي كلمة الله كثيرًا ما تُشبَّه بالزرع، فيه الحَرث ثم رمي البذار، ثم انتظار يصحبه توقع صابر، حتى ينمي الرب. فهل نصبر منتظرين ثمار الكلمة التي زرعناها؟ أم نطلب النتائج السريعة بغضّ النظر عن كونها حقيقية أم لا؟ هل نصبر على الآخرين، محتملين إياهم، حتى ينموا ويدركوا معاملات الله؟ أم في تعجل نحكم عليهم فنفشِّلهم؟ هل نصبر ملتمسين توقيتات الله في كل ما نعمله؟ أم نتسرع فنتصرف بحسب البشر؟ 

وإذ صَبر، كان عليه أن يتحمل «شدائد .. ضرورات .. ضيقات». مرة ثانية أقول: إن هذا أمر صعب في زمن الرفاهية الذي نعيش فيه. إن التاريخ القريب يُخبرنا عن أفاضل تكبدوا الكثير من المشقات. لقد قطعوا الكيلومترات سيرًا على الأقدام أو على ظهور الدواب، حاملين أغراضهم على أكتافهم. ناموا في العَراء أو مع البهائم. ارتضوا بالقليل من كل شيء دون تذمر. قَبِلوا كل ضيق حاسبينه فرحًا. ولم يكن أمامهم إلا غرض واحد: أن يكرموا المسيح! 

بخجل أقولها: ليتنا نتعلم، فلا نطلب ما هو أكثر راحة في خدمتنا، بل نسعى لتتميمها مهما تكبدنا من مشقات. 

وعندما نصل إلى قوله: «في ضربات، في سجون، في اضطرابات، في أتعابٍ»، هل نجد بعد ذلك من تصوير لتكلفة الخدمة؟! وبالمقارنة، ألا نعترف بأنه ما أبخس التكلفة المطلوب منا أن ندفعها نحن في خدمتنا، ومع ذلك ”نفاصل“ فيها؟ 

«في أسهار، في أصوام»، ولنقِّر جميعًا أننا في هذا من المقصّرين. فكم سهرنا روحيًا وفعليًا، من أجل الخدمة؟! وكم من أجلها لم نجد طعامًا، فبِتنا صائمين؟ 

ومرة أخرى يؤكد بولس على التكلفة الأدبية التي قد يكون من الواجب أن ندفعها حتى لا تتعطل الخدمة «بـ.. هوان، بصيتٍ رديء .. كمُضلِّين ونحن صادقون، كمجهولين ونحن معروفون، كمائتين .. كمؤدَّبين .. كحزانى ..». 


عصام خليل


----------



## ق عادل (2 مارس 2010)

*2/3/2010*



[*]بقيت راحةإذًا بقيت راحة لشعب الله! ( عب 4: 9 )
[*]يا للاختلاف بين ما ستكون عليه حالة المؤمن في السماء، وبين ما هي عليه هنا. هنا هو قد وُلد للمشقة والمُعاناة، ولكن في السماء لا يوجد تعب قط. هناك يشتاق المؤمن لأن يخدم سيده ولكنه يجد أن قدرته غير متكافئة مع غرضه، ولذا فصرخته الدائمة هي: ”أعنّي لأخدمك يا إلهي“. وإذا كان نشيطًا في الخدمة فسيكون أمامه عمل كثير، ولكن ليس أكثر مما يرغب في أن يقوم به، ولو أنه أكثر كثيرًا من قدرته، ولذلك يصرخ: ”إنني لا أتعب من العمل، ولكن أتعب فيه“. ولكن آه أيها المسيحي، إن يوم التعب الحار لن يدوم إلى الأبد، والشمس قد اقتربت من الأفق وستُشرق ثانيةً بيوم أكثر لمعانًا من أي يوم رأته عيناك على الأرض. ويومذاك ستخدم سيدك ليلاً ونهارًا، ولكنك مع ذلك سترتاح من أتعابك. 

[*]قد تجد هنا على الأرض راحة جزئية، ولكن هناك راحة كاملة. هنا لا يحصل المؤمن أبدًا على استقرار، فهو يشعر دائمًا بأنه لم يصل إلى مُبتغاه، لكن هناك سيستقر كل شيء إذ نصل إلى قمة الجبل عندما نصعد إلى حضن إلهنا، ولا يصبح هناك ما هو أعلى لنصعد إليه. 

[*]آه، أيها العامل التاعب، فقط تذكَّر ذلك الحين حينما ترتاح إلى الأبد، أ ليس هذا بكافِ لك؟ إنها راحة أبدية، راحة ”تبقى“. هنا تحمل أفضل أفراحنا كلمة ”مائتة“ مدموغة على جبينها. هنا تتعرض زهورنا الجميلة للذبول، وتتحول كؤوسنا الشهية إلى عكارة، وتسقط عصافيرنا الحلوة بسهام الموت، وتختفي أسعد أيامنا في ظلام الليالي، وتنكسر أمواج مدّ السعادة مخلِّفة جَزر الأحزان، ولكن هناك كل شيء خالد. تظل القيثارة جديدة أبدًا، ولا يلحق الصدأ بالتاج، ولا يصيب العيون كَلَل، ولا يخفت الصوت، والقلب لن يعتريه الوَهَن. ولسوف يستغرق الوجود الأبدي بالكامل في السعادة اللامُتناهية. 

[*]يا له من يوم سعيد! سعيد حقًا! حينما يُبتلع المائت من الحياة ويبدأ سبت الراحة الأبدي. 

[*]ما أبهى مكانًا أُعدَ لنا زانه جمالُ شخص ربنا فيهِ نستريح من أتعابنا ونرى الحبيبَ مَنْ أراحنا 
[*]سبرجن
[/list]


----------



## ق عادل (18 مارس 2010)

*18/3/2010*

الضحك في حياة إبراهيم وسارة 


فسقط إبراهيم على وجهه وضحك، وقال في قلبه: هل يُولد لابن مئة سنةٍ؟ وهل تلدُ سارة وهي بنت تسعين سنة؟ ( تك 17: 17 )



عندما نسمع ”الضحك“، فإننا عادة ما نربطه بالفرح والسعادة، ولكنه ليس هكذا دائمًا. ففي حياة إبراهيم وزوجته سارة، نقرأ عن ثلاثة مواقف للضحك، وفي كل مرة نجد أن دافعه مختلف: 

أولاً: ضحك الشك وعدم الإيمان .. «فسقط إبراهيم على وجهه وضحك، وقال في قلبه: هل يولد لابن مئة سنةٍ؟ وهل تلد سارة وهي بنت تسعينَ سنة؟» ( تك 17: 17 )، «فضحكت سارة في باطنها قائلةً: أَ بعد فنائي يكون لي تنعم وسيدي قد شاخ؟!» ( تك 18: 12 ). 

نقرأ في هذا الموقف عن ”ضحك عدم الإيمان“، فإبراهيم وسارة لم يُصدقا أنهما سيحظيان بطفل في سنهما المتقدم. ونحن، هل ضحكنا في بعض الأحيان بهذه الطريقة؟ إنه الضحك الذي يعبِّر عن شكوكنا بأن الله سيفعل شيئًا، والذي ربما يكون مرتبطًا بإحساس بالمرارة في قلوبنا. 

ثانيًا: ضحك الفرح والشكر .. «وقالت سارة: قد صنع إليَّ الله ضِحكًا. كلُّ مَن يسمع يضحك لي» ( تك 21: 6 ). 

يا له من موقف مختلف يُعرض هنا! فالآن الشكر والفرح هما دافعا ضحك سارة. وكم كانت سارة شاكرة بعدما باركها الله بوفرة؛ فهي ـ التي ضحكت قبلاً ضحكة مملوءة بالشك وعدم الإيمان ـ الآن تعبِّر عن فرحها الإلهي في تسمية ابنها ”إسحاق“، الذي معناه ”الضحك“. ولو نظرنا للخلف على الطريق الذي قادنا الرب فيه، ألا نوافق أنه هناك سبب وفير لفرح شاكر حقيقي؟! 

ثالثًا: ضحك الهُزء والسخرية: «ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي وَلَدته لإبراهيم يمزح» ( تك 21: 9 ). 

إذا رجعت لكلمة ”يمزح“ في قاموس ”Strong“، ستجد أنها مشتقة من ”الضحك“. وكل مسيحي مُخلِص اختبر شيئًا من هذا. فربما تكون شابًا مسيحيًا تتعرَّض للسخرية والاحتقار في المدرسة أو العمل بسبب إيمانك، «الأمر الذي فيه يستغربون أنكم لستم تركضون معهم إلى فيض هذه الخَلاعَة عينها، مجدفين» ( 1بط 4: 4 ). ولكن ثق أن الرب يراك في موقفك، وسوف يكافئ أمانتك وشهادتك له. في غلاطية4: 29 نرى حكم الروح القدس على هذا الحَدَث الذي في تكوين21 «ولكن كما كان حينئذٍ الذي وُلِدَ حسب الجسد يضطهد الذي حسب الروح، هكذا الآن أيضًا». فالله يعتبره اضطهاد من أجل اسمه. تُرى أي نوع من الضحك تضحكه الآن؟ 


ميشيل فوجلسانج


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع أستاذى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
أنا كل ما هدخل القسم المسيحى هقرا صوت الرب لينا
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)




----------

